# Rees V Crolla/Smith V Dodson/Quigg/Rose/Macklin V GGG-- RBR (NO SPOILERS)



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bolton Card is just getting started. Long night of boxing on Sky tonight /

:ibutt


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wadi Camacho result:



Spoiler



Wadi Camacho beat Atila Palko 2.01 into the 2nd.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dale Evans vs William Warburton next up


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Any spoilers need to be in spoiler tags as Sky are showing the undercard fights later.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Running order:

6:00pm
Wadi Camacho v Atilla Palko
4 x 3 mins Cruiserweight contest

6:20pm
Dale Evans v William Warburton
6 x 3 mins Welterweight contest

6:50pm
Erick Ochieng v Simone Lucas
6 x 3 mins Light-Middleweight contest

7:20pm
Thomas Stalker v Gyula Vajda 
6 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight contest

8:00pm - Live on Sky Sports 1HD

Brian Rose v Alexey Ribchev 
10 x 3 mins International Light-Middleweight contest

Followed by
Scott Quigg v William Prado 
10 x 3 mins Super-Bantamweight contest

Followed by
Paul Smith Jr v Tony Dodson
vacant British super-middleweight title

Followed by
Gavin Rees v Anthony Crolla
vacant WBO Inter-Continental Lightweight title


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Going for all the live fights to go to points tonight.

Smith Points/Rees Points


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dale Evans vs William Warburton result:



Spoiler



Dale Evans beats William Warburton 58-57


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

When the main even start? Not interested in any other fight.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> When the main even start? Not interested in any other fight.


Probably around 10.30


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Erick Ochieng up next against Simone Lucas in 6 rounder


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

wow those spolier tags are a cool feature


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Probably around 10.30


Cheers. :good



doylexxx said:


> wow those spolier tags are a cool feature


Thanks man, that was my doing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evening lads.

War Macklin! War Rees!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BA. :hi:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Apparently Burns & Barker are part of the commentary teams for tonight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

evening lads


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Erick Ochieng vs Simone Lucas Result


Spoiler



Erick Ochieng beats Simone Lucas 59-54, Dropped him in the 5th


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Apparently Burns & Barker are part of the commentary teams for tonight.


Burns for the Bolton show and Barker for US one


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Burns for the Bolton show and Barker for US one


I think just for the relevent fights. So Burns for Rees v Crolla & Barker for GGG v Golovkin.

Any of you guys see More beat Prozska last night?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crate of carling, ****** on the way and 8 hours of boxing, not a bad Saturday night!

:ibutt


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Crate of carling, ****** on the way and 8 hours of boxing, not a bad Saturday night!
> 
> :ibutt


Im sticking to my Green King IPA


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think just for the relevent fights. So Burns for Rees v Crolla & Barker for GGG v Golovkin.
> 
> Any of you guys see More beat Prozska last night?


Haven't seen it Rob, I will never watch another Mora fight as long as I live, heard Mora dominated though, won about 8 of the 10 rounds.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Im sticking to my Green King IPA


Is that lager? What's it like, never touched the stuff.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom Stalker Result:



Spoiler



Stalker stops Gyula Vajda in first round


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is that lager? What's it like, never touched the stuff.


Its Bitter, was brought up on Bitter


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Haven't seen it Rob, I will never watch another Mora fight as long as I live, heard Mora dominated though, won about 8 of the 10 rounds.


it was a pretty good fight actually.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to tonights fights and too see if Golokin really as good most people think he is.Got a feeling Crolla might pull off a upset.It`s magners pear cider for me so far tonight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Looking forward to tonights fights and too see if Golokin really as good most people think he is.Got a feeling Crolla might pull off a upset.It`s magners pear cider for me so far tonight.


Im thinking Rees by KO about rd 7 , why did i previously type Crolla??


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla wouldn't stop Rees in a million years.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think just for the relevent fights. So Burns for Rees v Crolla & Barker for GGG v Golovkin.
> 
> Any of you guys see More beat Prozska last night?


I think I speak for everyone when I say I'd rather watch a dog take a shit on the grass than watch Mora.

I think Rees KOs Crolla in about the 9th.
Smith UDs Dodson (though I'm rooting for Tony)
Scott Quigg forces a stoppage 6th after playing with his opponent and getting some rounds in.
Golovkin KOs a brave Macklin in the 6th.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ribs tonight with a few cans of Becks


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Im thinking Rees by KO about rd 7 , why did i previously type Crolla??


Rees is the smart pick,I just think Crolla might win a close points win,probally wrong and Rees could have to much for him


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think just for the relevent fights. So Burns for Rees v Crolla & Barker for GGG v Golovkin.
> 
> Any of you guys see More beat Prozska last night?


was a half decent fight, bit of a clash of styles. Prozska needs to work on his stamina or get busier cos he doesnt throw enough.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Looking forward to tonights fights and too see if Golokin really as good most people think he is.Got a feeling Crolla might pull off a upset.It`s magners pear cider for me so far tonight.


:merchant

Pear cider is the worst Magners out there! Red bulmers is or koppaburg the best ciders.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Ribs tonight with a few cans of Becks


Knew I forgot something when i ordered Chinese, normally get sticky ribs :bart


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Knew I forgot something when i ordered Chinese, normally get sticky ribs :bart


School boy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a feeling Crolla will try and defend for the first half of the fight like he did against Matthews and come on strong, can't see it happening though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> School boy


:lol: Way to rub it in LP...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :merchant
> 
> Pear cider is the worst Magners out there! Red bulmers is or koppaburg the best ciders.


I`m liking it,usually more of a lager drinker and will proberly switch to Becks later


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :merchant
> 
> Pear cider is the worst Magners out there! Red bulmers is or koppaburg the best ciders.


Strongbow pear is good


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

how do you think rees has done with the weight didnt turn up for the press conference thursday and guessing from the ifilm interview was a bit moody after the weigh in - any advantage for crolla there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> how do you think rees has done with the weight didnt turn up for the press conference thursday and guessing from the ifilm interview was a bit moody after the weigh in - any advantage for crolla there


He had to pick his kids up from school apparently.

Rees looks by far in the best shape of his life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Paul Smith is a Middleweight if I have ever seen one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Whats the crowd like Cam?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Crolla wouldn't stop Rees in a million years.


If Andy Murray can give him a scare in the late rounds, Crolla certainly can.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think just for the relevent fights. So Burns for Rees v Crolla & Barker for GGG v Golovkin.
> 
> Any of you guys see More beat Prozska last night?


Murray's on for the late stuff as well.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Whats the crowd like Cam?


Its decent at the moment but think it will build up abit as we go on


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Apparently 2700 tickets sold for Bolton, probably few hundred on the door so 3000, not bad.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Way to rub it in LP...


Haha sorry mate


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought the quigg fight was first.

Rushed home for nothing lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rose is fighting a guy who Culcay (german prospect) fought in his 6 fight....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

#bestnicknameever


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm happy that I finally get to have a go on that jim watt bingo


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Apparently 2700 tickets sold for Bolton, probably few hundred on the door so 3000, not bad.


Yep,not bad at all for this type of Show.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Rose is fighting a guy who Culcay (german prospect) fought in his 6 fight....


No one cares.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Check in...

SPOILER....






Im wearing nothing but boxers..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Rose is fighting a guy who Culcay (german prospect) fought in his 6 fight....


Keep busy fight until September.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Adam Smith seems to think this could be a tough fight for Rosé :lol:


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> No one cares.


Haha that was the exact comment that went through my mind


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Brook and Khan both at Bolton, wwe style calling out could be fun.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,not bad at all for this type of Show.


It's mainly to do with Crolla, he has a very decent fan base, normally sells over a thousand tickets.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What is it with Rosé, he just won't throw more then about 40 punches a round even against journeymen like this.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

That Rose guy Looks very ordinary...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan family next to hearn lol.

Wheres brook


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What is it with Rosé, he just won't throw more then about 40 punches a round even against journeymen like this.


I just don`t think Rose is that good but he sells tickets in Blackpool so Hearn is giving him a chance.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I just don`t think Rose that good but he sells tickets in Blackpool so Hearn is giving him a chance.


He's a solid British-Euro level fighter, he's looking like shite here against an extremely average journeyman. A lot of his British title fights were actually quite entertaining.

He's so robotic.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This bloke looks very fleshy.

(Sidenote, is his nickname really The Fish?)


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's a solid British-Euro level fighter, he's looking like shite here against an extremely average journeyman. A lot of his British title fights were actually quite entertaining.
> 
> He's so robotic.


Yep,solid fighter at british level but above that I don`t think he will get too far


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Wtf rose


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Round for Ribchev. Rose just domestic Level nohing more.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great rally from that guys here, this is quite embarrassing for Rosé.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Rose is fucking awful. Eddie is wasting his time & money trying to market him to be anything other than woeful.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rose disappoints me every time I watch him. He was poor against Alcine and lucky to get the stoppage..


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,solid fighter at british level but above that I don`t think he will get too far


I'd agree


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Just noticed, Amir Khan and his frat boys sitting front row with Hearn. Brook must be spitting.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Rose is fucking awful. Eddie is wasting his time & money trying to market him to be anything other than woeful.


Mckloskey mk2 I`m afraid


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Just noticed, Amir Khan and his frat boys sitting front row with Hearn. Brook must be spitting.


Apparently Kell is attending as well. He was on Radio Sheff this aft though so might be late in arriving..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I think he'll get him a world title interim fight which he wil lose and they'll end up parting company..


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

if khan beats devon the brook fight must be on

must be some sort of link up going on there


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Again. Ribchev is a guy who normally fights green prospects as a test. Like Culcay in his 6. fight. Rose just looked very ordinary.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

At least this is more interesting of a fight then I thought it would be


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't rate rose.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

He doesnt throw enough. Hes too tenative.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> He doesnt throw enough. Hes too tenative.


:deal


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Again. Ribchev is a guy who normally fights green prospects as a test. Like Culcay in his 6. fight. Rose just looked very ordinary.


Who cares about Culcay, it is a keep busy fight. Culcay is crap anyway


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rose looks like a fighter who just lacks a bit of something, the fire in the belly. Doesn't ever seem to have any nastiness in him.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rose needs to be matched very, very carefully. Question is does he sell enough tickets to allow eddie to match him carefully... to a certain level yes but not all the way to the top.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fast car looks like he's ready to go sleep ringside.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Rose needs to start posting on this forum. He would be the 2nd coming of Sugar Ray Robinson then. Canelo v Rose threads galore!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

rose is zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One Inferno said:


> Who cares about Culcay, it is a keep busy fight. Culcay is crap anyway


Just proving my Point that Ribchev is low journeyman Level and that Rose Looks shit and very ordinary. And no Culcay is much better than Rose


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Just proving my Point that Ribchev is low journeyman Level and that Rose Looks shit and very ordinary. And no Culcay is much better than Rose


He always gives a decent account of himself though. Rose isn't great but he would beat Culcay pretty easily


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

get off the fuckin ropes, he goes back in straight lines which needs to be sorted out.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Rose needs to be matched very, very carefully. Question is does he sell enough tickets to allow eddie to match him carefully... to a certain level yes but not all the way to the top.


Thats the thing,he can headline Blackpool but not in great fights which would waste a Sky date.I could see a Prizefigher in Blackpool with him headling a fight after in the future


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've only got Rose one up at the moment


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Rose looks like a fighter who just lacks a bit of something, the fire in the belly. Doesn't ever seem to have any nastiness in him.


Never thought Rose was much above domestic level (no shame in that though) but he did have that fight earlier in his career where his opponent got seriously injured and ended up in a coma. Might explain the lack of nastiness or maybe he's always been like that. Dunno, haven't seen any of his earlier fights.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I've stopped watching. Rose will get the decision come what may.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Never thought Rose was much above domestic level (no shame in that though) but he did have that fight earlier in his career where his opponent got seriously injured and ended up in a coma. Might explain the lack of nastiness or maybe he's always been like that. Dunno, haven't seen any of his earlier fights.


That's a good point Ish


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rose upper body movement is really sloppy. When he throws combinations he looks quite classy, just doesn't throw nearly enough.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Never thought Rose was much above domestic level (no shame in that though) but he did have that fight earlier in his career where his opponent got seriously injured and ended up in a coma. Might explain the lack of nastiness or maybe he's always been like that. Dunno, haven't seen any of his earlier fights.


Sky aren't half overhyping him though? Saying that Rose is throwing and landing quality shots which are winning all the rounds? Fuck are they watching, he's hardly doing anything.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha. Amir khan's bored and chatting away on his phone


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Never thought Rose was much above domestic level (no shame in that though) but he did have that fight earlier in his career where his opponent got seriously injured and ended up in a coma. Might explain the lack of nastiness or maybe he's always been like that. Dunno, haven't seen any of his earlier fights.


Add to that the KO loss the Maxwell, that kind of loss can make any fighter tentative.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Sky aren't half overhyping him though? Saying that Rose is throwing and landing quality shots which are winning all the rounds? Fuck are they watching, he's hardly doing anything.


its adam smith he decides his commentary story beforehand and sticks to it whatevers happenin


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think he beats Sergei Rabchenko. What would people think to him vs Brook if Kell does come up?


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I don't think he beats Sergei Rabchenko. What would people think to him vs Brook if Kell does come up?


Different levels


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I don't think he beats Sergei Rabchenko. What would people think to him vs Brook if Kell does come up?


Rabchenko knocks Rose out.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Sky aren't half overhyping him though? Saying that Rose is throwing and landing quality shots which are winning all the rounds? Fuck are they watching, he's hardly doing anything.


That's what Sky do. It's pathetic, if a lads not good brought just say it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

I won every round apart from two or three....


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently he hurt his back in training


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He had a bad back. That explains everything......


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rabchenko would stop Rose IMO. Eddie needs to make it, good fight.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

as already said in the thread theres nothing wrong with being domestic level and if he can get a higher shot somewhere along the line good for him

he wont be short of work on north west cards either as sells a few tickets


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I don't think he beats Sergei Rabchenko. What would people think to him vs Brook if Kell does come up?


Easy way for Kell to get a world ranking.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I don't think he beats Sergei Rabchenko. What would people think to him vs Brook if Kell does come up?


Brook would butcher him in a few rounds.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Good jab? looks pitter patter to me.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Easy way for Kell to get a world ranking.


That's what I mean. It would make sense from Brook's point of view if he comes up.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> as already said in the thread theres nothing wrong with being domestic level and if he can get a higher shot somewhere along the line good for him
> 
> he wont be short of work on north west cards either as sells a few tickets


Yep!
No problem there. But I dont see him at world level. Bad back or not.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone remember when Quigg made a ring entrance where he literally walked from his front door into the arena which was round the corner from his house?


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Rose is a decent fighter but he seems very much a one paced fighter . I don't like the bad back excuse


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Rabchenko would stop Rose IMO. Eddie needs to make it, good fight.


Why would Hearn make a fighter where his fighter would lose?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> That's what I mean. It would make sense from Brook's point of view if he comes up.


I think most fans would hate it. But to be honest I think Brook could fight Mayweather next and people would be annoyed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yep!
> No problem there. But I dont see him at world level. Bad back or not.


Might as well give it a go though. Worse fighters than Rose with worse records have got wirld title fights in recent years.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I cant handle listening to khan.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Khan: "Crolla is a good world class fighter" atsch:rofl:rofl


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

sick of hearing about kell brook


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Khan has zero boxing knowledge, he doesn't even know who Martinez is ffs.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan is a star. Can't remember Martinez' name and then says most people were wrong when they said Mackin would get stopped. Gotta love the daft fucker!


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with Amir Khan's neck? It's huge


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

the 140 weight excuses atsch


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Khan is a star. Can't remember Martinez' name and then says most people were wrong when they said Mackin would get stopped. Gotta love the daft fucker!


:rofl :yep :lol: :thumbsup :good


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Khan is a star. Can't remember Martinez' name and then says most people were wrong when they said Mackin would get stopped. Gotta love the daft fucker!


:lol:

Khan's lack of power is cos he's drained at 140 :hey. Gonna knocking fucker out left right and centre at welter :yep


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan talks a lot of sense



















































































:rofl


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think most fans would hate it. But to be honest I think Brook could fight Mayweather next and people would be annoyed!


It would be a waste of Mayweather's time.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Anyone remember when Quigg made a ring entrance where he literally walked from his front door into the arena which was round the corner from his house?


That was class, remember watching it on Hatton website stream.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought Khan had got Macklin mixed up with Murrey for a sec


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Khan is a star. Can't remember Martinez' name and then says most people were wrong when they said Mackin would get stopped. Gotta love the daft fucker!


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why would Hearn make a fighter where his fighter would lose?


Make or break, he's done it plenty of times.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"That Argentinian middleweight?"

Sergio Martinez, that's his name Amir. He is retarded.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> "That Argentinian middleweight?"
> 
> Sergio Martinez, that's his name Amir. He is retarded.


:lol: That interview was comedy told.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Make or break, he's done it plenty of times.


Lee Purdy:lol: Making a fight where is fighter cant even make the weight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg KO3. Then smith goes crazy and growls about him being the next star of British boxing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Maitiú finna bring it home for Tipperary later.

:eire


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bet quigg will break a couple of this guy's ribs


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Quigg will want to get the rounds in here. I think he'll toy with Prado for a but and Gallagher will tell him to take him out in about the 6th.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Maitiú finna bring it home for Tipperary later.
> 
> :eire


:deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Quigg KO3. Then smith goes crazy and growls about him being the next star of British boxing.


Surely he'd be second to future HEAVYWEIGHT SUPERSTAR Callum Smith on that one?:err


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

"COME ON QUIGGGYYY" :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Good jabbing from Quigg."

He hasn't landed a solid punch yet. :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> "Good jabbing from Quigg."
> 
> He hasn't landed a solid punch yet. :-(


The slow motion replays just proved you wrong marra.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

quigg is warming up


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Paradox is fucking dreadful.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Maitiú finna bring it home for Tipperary later.
> 
> :eire


:yep :deal :eire :good

Just a pity that he's fighting Gennady Golovkin and not Daniel Geale, or EVEN a rematch with Martinez who looked far from his best against Murray last time he fought. Either way WAR MATTHEW MACKLIN!!! :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg is looking more powerful in every fight, heavy handed.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The slow motion replays just proved you wrong marra.


I posted that after only a minute or so. He did get it going eventually though you're right.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

quigg has good power


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Brilliant stuff from Quigg


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice shots from Quigg


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

nice shot


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

That Opponent is just weak.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I posted that after only a minute or so. He did get it going eventually though you're right.


:good


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Quigg is looking more powerful in every fight, heavy handed.


:deal

quigg impresses me every time.

this guy hes fighting has never been stopped aswell


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Who was it that floored Quigg again?


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Not too impressed by Rose... goes life and death with alcine and looks flat vs Ribchev... He needs to control distance better and use that precise counter straight more like he did at the end...

Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100543&p=1336850#p1336850

ENJOY!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Who was it that floored Quigg again?


Jamie Arthur, he didn't look very good that night.

Bet Eddie mentions #neverbeenstopped in the post fight interview.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what a great right hook


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Quigg picks his punches so well, takes his time everything and lands perfect and he makes it all look easy.

Was saying months ago I thought he's better than Frampton and I still do now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Say what you want about Prado but Quigg did exactly what was needed, no fighting to his opponents level, no taking things easy. Just took the poor fella apart.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Lovely from Quigg.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shite opponent but Quigg looked sharp, heavy handed, picks his punches well. Still worry about his chin after the Arthur fight but I'm sure we will see it tested soon.

Good performance.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Quigg picks his punches so well, takes his time everything lands perfect and he makes it look easy.
> 
> Was saying months ago I thought he's better than Frampton and I still do now.


The allround Class in Quiggs boxing


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good accuracy with power and speed.

quigg is legit


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Brilliant right hand


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Well done Scott :clap:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What did I say, third round knockout!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Quigg vs Frampton will be a cracker, i still think Quigg will win it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Quigg Looks very good. Lets hope he fights a proper Opponent next time.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg sounds like a right numpty, nice kid though.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tony Dodson's not an Everton fan, get it right Sky!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Jamie Arthur, he didn't look very good that night.
> 
> Bet Eddie mentions #neverbeenstopped in the post fight interview.


Also got knocked down against Angelo Villani.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What did I say, third round knockout!


Yup, Hes got a great defence too, nice head movement and good guard and shows an awareness of whats coming his way and reacts well


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How can Quigg fight for a full world title when Rigo is Champion???


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bumping this on ESB: http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=206806 :lol::yep


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One of the Quigg's best wins that, no point in fighting in hull if he is gonna be against a can.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How can Quigg fight for a full world title when Rigo is Champion???


yup good point


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How can Quigg fight for a full world title when Rigo is Champion???


WBA made Rigo the "Super" Champ :rolleyes


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The look of fury in Eddie's eyes then over the question about Warren's offer. :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott Quigg has been "ordered to fight for the world title"??:lol:

Eddies starting to get a bit flustered there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> yup good point


Or is it.1. Interim Belt 2. regular Belt. 3. Super Champion Rigo??? LOL. Cant sell that belt for a world title.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah Eddie didn't like that question one bit


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL Ed Robbie about to get throttled..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> The look of fury in Eddie's eyes then over the question about Warren's offer. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie was pissed off


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> The look of fury in Eddie's eyes then over the question about Warren's offer. :lol:


He came across as a bit of a tit with that reaction.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ed Robinson pissed Eddie off more in about a minute than Kugan has in hours of interviews :lol:


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Nah Frampton knocks him out. Lovely performance though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Nah Frampton knocks him out. Lovely performance though.


not sure frampton can handle his bodyshots tbh

seemed like he was feeling martinez's.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Nah Frampton knocks him out. Lovely performance though.


Quigg seems to have the better defence of the 2


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dying to see Paul Smith's career ended now. Fucking bellend.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

When Eddie was asked the question he wasn`t going to say that the real reason he didn`t accept that fight now was because it would be on Boxnation and he will only let it happen on Sky on his own show.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Has Dodson beaten anyone decent since he got Ovill'd to earn this shot? Same goes for Smith after Groves...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Has Dodson beaten anyone decent since he got Ovill'd to earn this shot? Same goes for Smith after Groves...


think they have both won one fight since them losses


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why did stalker not want to fight joe elfidh? turned it down apparently.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Quigg seems to have the better defence of the 2


How do you see that? His Opponent today didnt threw any punches...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Has Dodson beaten anyone decent since he got Ovill'd to earn this shot? Same goes for Smith after Groves...


I love that terminology, Ovill'd :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Has Dodson beaten anyone decent since he got Ovill'd to earn this shot? Same goes for Smith after Groves...


Smith has beat a few journeyman and Dodson beat a bloke with 32 losses and 8 wins by decision. Terrible for a British title fight. :lol:


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Has Dodson beaten anyone decent since he got Ovill'd to earn this shot? Same goes for Smith after Groves...


the fight was ordered by the board - they either order fights that havnt got a cat in hells chance of being made or just recycle the usual suspects


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

The kid is already one of the best body puncher, i really like how he cooked Prado with his heavy lead hand in combo.

Hls of the stoppage here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100543&p=1336852#p1336852

ENJOY!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Missed the Stalker highlights, impressive?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I am born and bred scouser and even I have no clue what Stalker is saying. Proper Huyton him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

For me quigg at the moment beats frampton because he makes less mistakes however Scott has more professional experience and has been dropped twice
So it still looks a genuine 50 50,I love both fighters attitudes they seem great pros

2014 will be a big big year for both


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How many times does Ricky want to say 'erm, obviously'


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How do you see that? His Opponent today didnt threw any punches...


His opponent threw punches more in the 1st rd quigg blocked most or made him miss, you didnt watch quiggs head movement? or how he tried to nullify his opponents attempts at body shots at times? And i do recall i said seems....


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, it's the one absolutely no one's been waiting for.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: at Sky trying to make out the first Smith-Dodson fight was a classic....


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> For me quigg at the moment beats frampton because he makes less mistakes however Scott has more professional experience and has been dropped twice
> So it still looks a genuine 50 50,I love both fighters attitudes they seem great pros
> 
> 2014 will be a big big year for both


i edge just to Quigg though my view may change its that close


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

So Quigg fights for a paper belt next?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I am born and bred scouser and even I have no clue what Stalker is saying. Proper Huyton him.


Wait you're a scouser? why haven't you ever mentioned that before?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Smith has beat a few journeyman and Dodson beat a bloke with 32 losses and 8 wins by decision. Terrible for a British title fight. :lol:


ha ha you do have it for smigga dont you mate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> So Quigg fights for a paper belt next?


Yes, unbeaten Cuban guy Solinas. Don't know much about him.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Wait you're a scouser? why haven't you ever mentioned that before?


:lol: :happy


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> ha ha you do have it for smigga dont you mate


He's just a bad bellend.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

On boxrec Cermeno is fighting unbeaten Oscar Escandon for the WBA belt in August? So how is that possible if Quiig-Solinas has been ordered?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> He's just a bad bellend.


Whats a good bellend?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Whats a good bellend?


I've got a good bellend. Ask my right rand. :yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> His opponent threw punches more in the 1st rd quigg blocked most or made him miss, you didnt watch quiggs head movement? or how he tried to nullify his opponents attempts at body shots at times? And i do recall i said seems....


His Opponent threw how many good punches? How can you rate a "great" defense against a low Level fighter? His Opponent threw some punches in the first round and then he stopped. Maybe threw 20 punches and not all of them were decent lol. If you say seems... yes maybe who knows.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

do you think smigga has won more fights or smiled more times since the first fight? must be close.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Missed the Stalker highlights, impressive?


Not really. The guy who he was fighting didn't want to know from the start...


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

:hi: Evening lads

Working through the night so depending on ye for a run through the main event on sky :cheers

Rees in about 4 or 5 even though I like crolla. 

Hoping the tipperary tornado pulls it off later on. He's up against it but it wouldn't be the biggest shock in the world to me anyway. There was a good point made earlier in the week by jim watt of all people where he said that 'you'd have expected macklin to have beat all of golovkin's opponents as well'. He's probably right but it's the impressive fashion of golovkin's wins that stands out though. 
Whatever way it goes though it's one of those fights that you know is just going to be riveting viewing bar something silly happens early on like a headclash or injury.

CAN'T WAIT :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

nelson has always fancied dodson apparently


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Was that warren jnr ?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

For fuck's sake Sky, Dodson is not an Evertonian. This is not a red vs blue.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl 'brothers in arms'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Was that warren jnr ?


Yep Francis.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> On boxrec Cermeno is fighting unbeaten Oscar Escandon for the WBA belt in August? So how is that possible if Quiig-Solinas has been ordered?


Yep,That's what Boxrec says but Boxrec gets thing wrong all the time so who knows


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> His Opponent threw how many good punches? How can you rate a "great" defense against a low Level fighter? His Opponent threw some punches in the first round and then he stopped. Maybe threw 20 punches and not all of them were decent lol.


Sometimes you dont always have to judge a boxer on the strength of the opponent, but just on the General style and technique of that boxer, Quiggs technique is very good and so is his defence and generally appears to not make too many mistakes. Munroe couldnt get near him. Only question on Quigg id have is his chin.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good that Richie Davie is ref this could get messy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith knockout.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Sometimes you dont always have to judge a boxer on the strength of the opponent, but just on the General style and technique of that boxer, Quiggs technique is very good and so is his defence and generally appears to not make too many mistakes. Munroe couldnt get near him. Only question on Quigg id have is his chin.


If you talk about defense you have to look at the Opponent to be sure. I have to say I never saw Quigg. I know that he was dropped twice. And I saw this fight. So I just dont know anything about his defense... Just dont see how you can rate his defense after this fight. But if you saw his other fights you might can say he has a good defense. But not after this fight. Because his Opponent really did nothing.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Smith started well his jab looks pretty decent .


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Decent action in the first 10-9 Smith


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Nah Frampton knocks him out. Lovely performance though.


I'm not so sure mate. I rate Quigg. Great fight though, eh?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

smiths rd


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

1-0 smith


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Warren must be pissing himself laughing let Hearn win this purse bid, it's bound to be shite.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> If you talk about defense you have to look at the Opponent to be sure. I have to say I never saw Quigg. I know that he was dropped twice. And I saw this fight. So I just dont know anything about his defense... Just dont see how you can rate his defense after this fight. But if you saw his other fights you might can say he has a good defense. But not after this fight. Because his Opponent really did nothing.


I wasnt rating his defence over this fight..... i was rating it generally


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> His Opponent threw how many good punches? How can you rate a "great" defense against a low Level fighter? His Opponent threw some punches in the first round and then he stopped. Maybe threw 20 punches and not all of them were decent lol. If you say seems... yes maybe who knows.


Realism is necessary in boxing where hype is part of the game
But sometimes you just seem so negative

You can't afford to put your fighters in big fights every time especially of course if they have been inactive
Just because a fighter looks great and posters remark on it doesn't mean they think he will beat everyone or that the opponent was top class

Quigg looked fantastic for a guy so long out of the ring.his timing and movement were excellent.thats a fact

Sorry but it seems every time I read a post of yours you are knocking the British/American prospect in action


----------



## LUFC (Jun 9, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I'm not so sure mate. I rate Quigg. Great fight though, eh?


I agree, Quigg is technically excellent. It's an intriguing contest.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Smith.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Warren must be pissing himself laughing let Hearn win this purse bid, it's bound to be shite.


To be fair after two rounds it`s already better then then the first fight


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it me or do Smths legs look like jelly at times

oops i did a murray walker there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Boooooom!!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smith dishing out some nasty digs!!

and its Over!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

big left hook


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Adam Smith's "excited commentator" voice is shit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao..^^^spoke too soon.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a fucking round!!!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

WHAT A ROUND!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

great rd good come back by dodson


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

credit to dodson

he came back and won the rest of the round


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Who knew these cunts could actually be in a good fight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

WHAT A ROUND!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> WHAT A ROUND!


That might be the first positive post I've seen from you on here :lol:


----------



## LUFC (Jun 9, 2013)

Tremendous round, 1 in the bank for Smith, but what a comeback


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Warren must be pissing himself laughing let Hearn win this purse bid, it's bound to be shite.


Warren will actually be wounded the way this fight is going, great action.

:eddie


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a round..a real good fucking round.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you reckon Adam Smith was fantasy land when he screamed, 'Back comes Smith'!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

What a round :ibutt


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

29 27 smith


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Who knew these cunts could actually be in a good fight.


:lol: :deal


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Brilliant stuff this! Both know careers are on the line..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Smith.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Must be a slow night on twitter - dodson/smith is number one trending topic in uk.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-46 Smith, boxing nicely.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Top fight so far.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I never get used on advertisement on a pay tv channel.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dodson is showing tremendous heart here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I never get used on advertisement on a pay tv channel.


Fucking hell!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great job by smith


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great fight, good stoppage too. Dodson was about to be knocked out cold.

Credit to both men.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Must be a slow night on twitter - dodson/smith is number one trending topic in uk.


 is it?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

good fight that


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to see Warren in the ring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Adam Smith is a fucking spastic.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fight. Hopefully Smith gets destroyed soon enough by Rocky Fielding.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight,Hope Fielding beats Smith if they fight,hopefuly the board call for it in a couple of months because that's the only ay it will happen


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren looks like Prince William if he was suffocated of oxygen at birth.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Will Sky interview Smiths promoter Warren, they have interviewed the winners promoter in the two previous live fights


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> is it?


Was when i posted it, quigg was trending worldwide earlier (was top 5).


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Props to both warriors..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Will Sky interview Smiths promoter Warren, they have interviewed the winners promoter in the two previous live fights


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith/Fielding will be a huge fight in Liverpool. Depends on wether Hearn will let Rocky on a Boxnation show.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hearn will be pleased with his acquiring of that bout
Exciting and totally unexpected and lets be honest warren didn't expect it because he shunted it here there and everywhere before giving up on it

Smith looked really good for my money
Gallaghers gym looking hot again,in fact a crolla win and this could be joes best night as a trainer


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Will Sky interview Smiths promoter Warren, they have interviewed the winners promoter in the two previous live fights


Ernest do you ever stop talking about the Warrens?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rocky Feilding aka Novak Djokovic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Joe Gallagher deserves an MBE!!!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

There's no way he'd beat James DeGale, he'd get destroyed again.

Fielding's too young for him.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Warren was two feet away and Sky deliberately kept him out of the camera shot.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Will Sky interview Smiths promoter Warren, they have interviewed the winners promoter in the two previous live fights


Why would they? He wont be fighting on their channel so why do they care what he does next.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ernest do you ever stop talking about the Warrens?


Ill show you some emails about them one day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith/Fielding will be a huge fight in Liverpool. Depends on wether Hearn will let Rocky on a Boxnation show.


Why couldnt it be on Sky?

Who else could Smith fight? Kerry Hope?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The finish was similar to the 1-2 groves landed on smith


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith/Fielding will be a huge fight in Liverpool. Depends on wether Hearn will let Rocky on a Boxnation show.


He won`t,he will wait for the board to order it and hope to win the purse bid first,if he loses a bid then he will or he would be slated


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Ill show you some emails about them one day.


:lol:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought both gave good accounts of themselves. In terms of going forward no doubt Smith will take a voluntary against an easier opponent to win it outright. After that, he's probably keeping it warm for Callum since I fancy him over Anderson and Fielding at this stage.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Smith beats Fielding on that performance...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"I'll take a quick defence against Rocky Fielding."

Cheeky gobshite, Fielding takes him to the cleaners.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Where does Joe Gallah train the boys now?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why couldnt it be on Sky?
> 
> Who else could Smith fight? Kerry Hope?


Right now Feilding isn't even mandatory so I'd imagine Frank will make Hearn an offer shortly to make the fight its common sense, both are big ticket sellers .


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> "I'll take a quick defence against Rocky Fielding."
> 
> Cheeky gobshite, Fielding takes him to the cleaners.


why do you hate smith so much :lol:

i like him tbh, he flew the flag well on the contender


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Where does Joe Gallah train the boys now?


Khans gym in Bolton.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Where does Joe Gallah train the boys now?


Amir Khans gym in bolton


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> "I'll take a quick defence against Rocky Fielding."
> 
> Cheeky gobshite, Fielding takes him to the cleaners.


Based on what?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Khans gym in Bolton.


I think its actually gallaghers gym

khan trains there


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

rocky 'you know' fielding


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> I think its actually gallaghers gym
> 
> khan trains there


Its khans gym


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> I think its actually gallaghers gym
> 
> khan trains there


No it's Amirs mate.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> I think its actually gallaghers gym
> 
> khan trains there


http://www.glovesabc.co.uk/


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So Quigg fights for a paper belt next?


Yup. Here's a list of some other paper champions:

Juergen Braehmer
Arthur Abraham
Sebastian Sylvester

I would've mentioned Firat Arslan, Dimitri Sartison & Sebastian Zbik, but I don't think anybody (including yourself) acknowledges 'regular' and 'interim' belts.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

It'll probably be Smith vs Reid next.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone else think that Fielding not being ready for Smith is absolute twaddle?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> It'll probably be Smith vs Reid next.


Robin?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Robin?


alex


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Robin?


Yes.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> alex


:lol: Please not that cunt.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lets see now if crolla can shock us

think rees pressure will be too much for him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone understand a word Rees is saying apart from @Bryn and @Grant


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CCR said:


> Yup. Here's a list of some other paper champions:
> 
> Juergen Braehmer
> Arthur Abraham
> ...


?
What has Abraham to do with Quigg?
If Rigo is the WBA Superchamp and Quigg has the regular belt it means that Quigg only has a paper belt.
Same situation with Povetkin. Klitschko is the superchamp. Povetkin has the regular belt. But Povetkins belt means shit.

Quiggs belt (if he wins it against Salinas) would mean shit in the big picture. Its only value for a promoter because he can sell Quigg as a world champion. But in reality he really wouldnt be a world champion.

PS: All these guys you mentioned dont even have a belt...your post really doesnt make any sense.:lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I admit, I just don't like Smith at all so I can't bring myself to say anything nice about him. My dislike for him runs that deep.

I think Fielding beats him because I just rate Fielding very highly and Smith isn't some world beater based on that. Smith's still at the tail end of his career now. Just please don't put him in with Kenny Anderson. I'd slit my wrists watching that.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

billy nelson has been adamant on eastside neither rees or crolla is getting a shot at burns but its all sky av mentioned and burns hasnt put em off


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

You just know the winner of this will get a shot at Ricky Burns next. So predictable.

Eddie has been salivating about the prospect of doing it since he had the brain fart. Ricky Burns sat in the studio. 

After Beltran they will set up a fight with whoever wins this one.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Now Rees can "earn" another world title shot.:-(


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rees will do it for me. Very fast Hands and feets. he just Needs to use them. Not like he did against Broner when he stood in front of him with his Hands down.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> You just know the winner of this will get a shot at Ricky Burns next. So predictable.
> 
> Eddie has been salivating about the prospect of doing it since he had the brain fart. Ricky Burns sat in the studio.
> 
> After Beltran they will set up a fight with whoever wins this one.


He allready said this fight is basically a final eliminator for the Burns fight.

#newagepromotion


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

- DC - said:


> You just know the winner of this will get a shot at Ricky Burns next. So predictable.
> 
> Eddie has been salivating about the prospect of doing it since he had the brain fart. Ricky Burns sat in the studio.
> 
> After Beltran they will set up a fight with whoever wins this one.


He's going to fight Crawford in NYC in January don't cha know? :rofl


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Watched Rees-Broner this morning. The difference in the fight was that Broner was physically superior and Gav couldn't cope with his power. On a purely boxing level he caused Adrien trouble. If Gav can replicate that performance he should blow Crolla away.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking hell, if there's one thing I do hate more than Smith though it's that fucking Crolla chant. Giving me flashbacks to March 30th when his contingent of fans caused loads of trouble in the Echo had a scrap with a bunch of pissed Derry fans.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

doesnt rees have the euro belt anymore?


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

I like Rees. He'll win handsomely here, give a good account of himself against Burns and then retire.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> He's going to fight Crawford in NYC in January don't cha know? :rofl


LoL better stay away from Crawford:lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie has got all angles covered. So they will put the feelers out, if a Rees or Crolla fight vs. Burns gets a bad reaction online, they wont make it and pretend that they never thought about it.

But we all know about the intent. The intent was Rees vs. Burns up in Scotland. Wales vs. Scotland. You just know Eddie was foaming about it behind closed doors the moment he signed Ricky.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Watched Rees-Broner this morning. The difference in the fight was that Broner was physically superior and Gav couldn't cope with his power. On a purely boxing level he caused Adrien trouble. If Gav can replicate that performance he should blow Crolla away.


On pure boxin level Rees is better then Broner. And I'm not joking. Broner only wins fight so far because he is the physically stronger men. Not because he is the better boxer.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck is that Rees is coming into? Awful.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Does anyone understand a word Rees is saying apart from @Bryn and @Grant


Every word champ :lol:

I will go to Scotland if Gav wins this and fights Burns.

Am worried about tonight though.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fucking Hell, I don't think Rees OR Crolla deserve a WORLD championship fight for getting through this one. atsch


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> What the fuck is that Rees is coming into? Awful.


It used to be on one of the old Fifa games :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> What the fuck is that Rees is coming into? Awful.


cant stop the rock?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> What the fuck is that Rees is coming into? Awful.


The same song he has for his whole career.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> What the fuck is that Rees is coming into? Awful.


Stop the rock.

You know....as in

Gavin the rock Rees?

No?

He's always come out to it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Every word champ :lol:
> 
> I will go to Scotland if Gav wins this and fights Burns.
> 
> Am worried about tonight though.


You shouldn't be pal, Rees is in great shape, he'll do a job on Crolla TKO8.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Gwarn the rock :ibutt


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> You just know the winner of this will get a shot at Ricky Burns next. So predictable.
> 
> Eddie has been salivating about the prospect of doing it since he had the brain fart. Ricky Burns sat in the studio.
> 
> After Beltran they will set up a fight with whoever wins this one.


Yep,they will slip it out in December,which isn`t the end of the world,bigger and better things are a must after that though


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Does he always come out to that? I've never really noticed before or maybe I'd just forgotten. 

This will be the best fight of the night this.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Stuttering prick, this ref.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

rees inside 5


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Rees UD IMO.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> ?
> What has Abraham to do with Quigg?
> If Rigo is the WBA Superchamp and Quigg has the regular belt it means that Quigg only has a paper belt.
> Same situation with Povetkin. Klitschko is the superchamp. Povetkin has the regular belt. But Povetkins belt means shit.
> ...


The thing is when Jamie McDonnell won his IBF title you failed to acknowledged his performance shouting your mouth of about how he was a 'paper champion'. That is a phrase which describes pretty much every German champion in history. Abraham, G.Rocchigiani, Sylvester all won vacant belts. Braehmer won his title after Universum obliged his stablemate Erdei to relinquish his WBO title. Zbik won his title out of the ring. Sartison & Erdei also claimed to be 'world champions' when both were merely 'regular titlists' ...

Basically what i'm trying to say is why don't you focus on the bullshit that has been taking place in Germany for the past decade or so.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the story between Rees' prep? I thought he did the weight alright and looked quite good...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Rees. Much busier.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great workrate by rees.

10-9


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Rees must feel he fights in a cage every fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Adam smith "difficult one to score " FFS you dick!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol another low for kell.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Adam smith "difficult one to score " FFS you dick!


Adam Smith is such a gimp i can't stand listening to him.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Shows the stylistic limitations when you get outjabbed by a guy 4 and a half inches shorter.

Why the fuck does he have the ear muffs on? He should be boxing at range.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

ADAM SMITH TALKING ABOUT IT.

WHAT A LOAD OF SHIT.

Ricky Burns is confirmed domestic level if they make that fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mccrory is an idiot.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CCR said:


> The thing is when Jamie McDonnell won his IBF title you failed to acknowledged his performance shouting your mouth of about how he was a 'paper champion'. That is a phrase which describes pretty much every German champion in history. Abraham, G.Rocchigiani, Sylvester all won vacant belts. Braehmer won his title after Universum obliged his stablemate Erdei to relinquish his WBO title. Zbik won his title out of the ring. Sartison & Erdei also claimed to be 'world champions' when both were merely 'regular titlists' ...
> 
> Basically what i'm trying to say is why don't you focus on the bullshit that has been taking place in Germany for the past decade or so.


Paperchamp is paperchamp mate.
And I will admit it when a german is a paper champ. Dont worry. I only think its a bit hypocritic when people call McDonnell a world champion and at the same time call Povetkin a paper champ.

Abraham and co have fuck all to do with Quigg.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good close round

think rees just won it


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

20 - 18 Rees


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 Rees for me. Doesn't look to be hurting Crolla though.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Lovely body shots from Gav.

Slowing Crolla down. Money in the bank. Wise strategy to take against the bigger man.

Adam Smith dont know shit about boxing. He dont know who to score and is asking us what we think.

We could all do a better job than this cunt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Rees.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

20 - 18

Crolla is taking Rees' shots well though, we might see the Rock in trouble in the late rounds.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Camera comes back after the adverts to Joe "just piss off" :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> 2-0 Rees for me. Doesn't look to be hurting Crolla though.


Mainly because he isn't landing clean upstairs.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Mcrory is pissing me right off here like.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Crolla is doing some very nice work. He's losing the rounds but he's showing some class here.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Adam Smith only has eyes for Crolla... :hey


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

crolla is starting to time him with nice counters.

29-28 rees


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rees wastes too much punches. This will make him tired fast if he fights on like this.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Rees


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Crolla round and hes starting to look good. 2-1


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Good round for Crolla.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1, much better from Crolla. Too elusive for Rees there who's missing a lot.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why do Sky want Crolla to win?


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Does Glen hate Rees or does he just love mancunian cock?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

29 - 28 rees


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

There's only one puncher in there it's Rees. McCrory completely ignores this,Crolla is doing better he's hoping Rees' stamina is going to be an issue obviously.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Adam Smith you knob


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rees is breathing heavily here already!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

props to gavin..some nice body shots.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crolla really does nice work here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith is an idiot, it wasn't the body shot that hurt him he was wiping his eye!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

some of those punches were low blows and seemed to effect rees


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

2-2 and rees struggling badly. Crolla will win this on KO if Rees doesn't buck his ideas up...


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

3-1 Rees.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rees is in trouble. I backed Crolla in prediction thread. I had a feeling tis would be the outcome.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

both got hurt there but going with Crolla 38 - 38


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Crolla proving more tricky for Rees than anticipated, good fight overall. :good


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Crolla will win this. rees already Looks tired as hell.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

rees always breathes heavy.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-2, Crolla countering Rees brilliantly.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rees hurt by, if my calculations are correct, every single punch Crolla landed in that round according to Sky.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

im surprised sky are so pro crolla.

rees is hearns fighter

crolla is starting to wear him down


----------



## LUFC (Jun 9, 2013)

it's 2-2 for me, the commentary seems entirely pro-Crolla.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 rees

smith is really ruining the fight with his commentary


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

This commentary is horrendous.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3 -2 Rees


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I might have to press the mute button in a minute


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla is doing great, Rees doesn't look good but I still think he will get the stoppage win.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Commentators are ruining this fight here. Crolla landed about 3 punches that round yet they are going on like he was almost stopping Rees


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

My number one gripe with boxing commentary is the commentators trying to dictate the narrative of the fight like they are now. Call what you are seeing, not what fits in with what you have said.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Rees might look a bit gassed but he'll be good for the duration imo, naturally fit.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Thought Rees was gone tbg but Crolla's slowing himself.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2 Rees, decent fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

58 - 56 Rees


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-3?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> My number one gripe with boxing commentary is the commentators trying to dictate the narrative of the fight like they are now. Call what you are seeing, not what fits in with what you have said.


:deal


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Rees.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

the way rees drops his left shoulder and throws the uppercut is quality.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Rees


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 to Gavin for me on workrate but Rees doesn't half look sloppy. Crolla should really go for him, he could be there for the taking.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol mccrory has it 4-2 crolla


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How has Mccrory got Crolla two up? Oh I know, because he picked Crolla to win, cunt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

LoL Skys commentary sucks as usual.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

4-2 Rees coming on bit stronger now

What on earth is McCroy's scorecard about


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

McCrorsy scorecard is shite


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

58 - 56 to rees.


Why are sky on croola's dick?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This has to be a Point deduction!


----------



## LUFC (Jun 9, 2013)

It's unbelievable, I only checked this thread to see if I was watching the same fight as McCrory. It seems Rees' good work is going completely unnoticed.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Smith honestly just ask if one good shot was enough to win the round..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 rees


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Mick Jagger's doing the commentary for me now.....Gav's new nickname is Brown Sugar

_Ah brown sugar how come you taste so good_


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-2 Rees


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

These cunts are talking about Crolla over everything Rees does. :lol:


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

5-2 at least Rees.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sky appear to be giving an educational speech about dick sucking, Crolla is certainly benefiting though.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

68 - 65 Rees McCrorys card is pathetic and moores


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

5-2 Rees.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> These cunts are talking about Crolla over everything Rees does. :lol:


i thought it was the other way in that last round


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Sky really want Crolla to fight Burns don't they...seems everyone has been given the script.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

You have to take a point away for that rabbit punch.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-2. Crolla always does this, proper drops off in the middle round.


Rees doesn't look great and was in trouble earlier but Sky are talking about him as if he's some washed up bum.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Did Smith honestly just ask if one good shot was enough to win the round..


:lol: There was over a minute left in the round, too.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

5-2 Rees.

Sky want Crolla vs Burns I bet that's why they are on his dick


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

4-4


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-2 Rees. Commentators are biased as fuck.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

5-3 Rees


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

5-3 Rees, Gavin is under performing here.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Both corners think Rees took that and Sky think Crolla walked it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

78 - 74 Rees


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-3. Anthony should grab this by the scruff of the neck, Rees looks proper tired.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Rees


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why do you guys wonder? Sky sucks and we know it since a Long time.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

have it 4 - 4


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This fight is there for Crolla to take. Rees looks almost gone..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is gonna get stopped..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 9 "the championship rounds" according to Glen.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fight!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Rees


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Crolla


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great round! 

5-4 crolla imo 

rees is starting to tire


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

5-4 Rees, great round.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-3 Rees. Good round.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Crollas round. Clearly. I still think Rees gets stopped.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

brilliant round there. Gave it to Crolla. 5-4 Crolla


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I have it 5-4 Crolla. Excellent fight, and night of boxing.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-4. Rees in all sorts of trouble now.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

87 - 84 Rees


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

5-4 Rees


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fucking hell, guess we can "look forward'' to Crolla-Burns. :-(


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> why do you hate smith so much :lol:
> 
> i like him tbh, he flew the flag well on the contender


Flew the flag well..? he was a moaner and a crier.

I wanted him to win tonight but.? I am not the biggest support of Paul Smith.

I would probably want him to win against Rocky Fielding aswell.

But in general, just his moaning and crying i find annoying.

Miserable aswell.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees needs to walk him down!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> Fucking hell, guess we can "look forward'' to Crolla-Burns. :-(


Hey, Broner might be moving back down to 135, so why not broner vs crolla?!?! Haha!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Crolla ahead, he's got this! Rees is a true warrior though


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Take a point off you soft ref.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

5-5


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

7-3.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Very Close round.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-4 Rees.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rees edged that one i thought, 5-5. The pro crolla may play on the mind of the judges.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

97 - 93 Rees


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-4 Rees, McCrory is doing my nut in


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rees took that roud easy, 6-4 up.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

7-3 Rees. Crolla needs a KO.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

6-4 Rees


----------



## LUFC (Jun 9, 2013)

Grant said:


> 7-3.


Hi Glenn


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That was a Rees round, 6-4 Rees.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

6-4 Crolla here.. for me


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Hey, Broner might be moving back down to 135, so why not broner vs crolla?!?! Haha!


:barf :suicide :cry :verysad


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-5. I think Crolla could get him out here.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

sky are riding joe g alot tonight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

It's tight. Really gotta be concerning for Gav that he can't hurt Crolla. Likely down to the body punching Crolla put in the bank...


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rees is knackered, crolla needs to step up the work asap!!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bad scorecard,if rees gets it they will be talking robbery


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Rees took that roud easy, 6-4 up.


no-one is taking any round "easy"


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I have Crolla well ahead.you can't win a fight on a 3% success rate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What is Rees doing, worst tactics ever.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Clear Crolla round is round 11


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Rees


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

6-5 Crolla, rees is done. Was just farting about that round.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What is Rees doing, worst tactics ever.


he's fucking spent mate, that's why haha


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-5 Rees.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Crollas round!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

6-5 crolla

rees is knackered


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha i'm loving the different opinions on who's winning this fight.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

7-4 Rees. Crolla needs a finish & fuck Sky Sports.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

106 - 103 Rees


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

7-4 crolla. Gav needs a KO


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What is Rees doing, worst tactics ever.


The exact opposite of what his coch old him too do, he had Acrolla on the ropes then ran off, he's knackered.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

6-5 Crolla.

Rees just has nothing in the tank. Sky's bias though is terrible, you'd think Crolla had a 10 inch cock the way they're talking.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees might of been saving himself for one last push


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

6-5 Rees


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

6-5 Crolla, I think. I think he's done more to win the fight overall.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

McCrorys right Rees punches don't land, therefore don't score.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

7-5 Crolla.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-5 Rees for me


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I give Crolla rd 12 as well.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hats off to both


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-6 draw. 'They fall into each others arms' Adam Smith is a fucking ****.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 crolla

rees lost it in the late rounds


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

The narrative has been a Rees obituary from the start. Crolla UD on the cards?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

7-5 Crolla. This could be scored anyway you like depending on interpretation..


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

7-5 Rees


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

By 5 rounds? fuck off.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rees won that.

That commentary was appalling.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

115-113 Rees.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

7-5 Rees.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crolla won that fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I have Crolla with 7:5. Very Close fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees looks slightly over the hill.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

116 - 113 Rees, but Crolla`s stock has gone up


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Rees 116-115 Crolla


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Commentary was awful, but Crolla got that.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Crolla edges it but Sky are fucking insane. So far up Crolla's arse they might as well pop out his bellend.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Glen is a TWAT


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Rees looks slightly over the hill.


Told you I was concerned :rolleyes


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

I had it 8-4 Crolla. Two rounds marked "?". So a draw would be ok for me. I can't see Rees the winner.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 6-6 draw. 'They fall into each others arms' Adam Smith is a fucking ****.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fight of the year? Fuck off :rofl


----------



## Jimmo (Jun 17, 2013)

The fight of the year? haha ffs.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

'Fight of the year'!!!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so fucking sick of Adam Smith. emotive shit-peddling, patronizing wanker.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck off.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good job crolla.

i had it 115-113

bit wierd that the ref was one of the judges though


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Crolla deserved it. Good fight.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Rees won that fight.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha what a strange way to read the scores


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Glen is a TWAT


why? He doesn't score rounds to a fight who lands with 3% of his punches.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Poor decision


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shit way to announce it.. why didnt he announced the draw first then the 2 other scores and then the winner... he always fucking does that!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is crolla still under hatton promotions?

hearn needs to sign him up if he isnt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cracking night of fights so far, can't wait for Maclin Golovkin!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Burns - Crolla better not happen, fucking joke fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I'm so fucking sick of Adam Smith. emotive shit-peddling, patronizing wanker.


:deal


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

McGrain said:


> I had it 8-4 Crolla. Two rounds marked "?". So a draw would be ok for me. I can't see Rees the winner.


Where do you think Crolla will be on the TRBR rankings, mate? I'd guess around 7 or something?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Haha what a strange way to read the scores


yeah...they shouldnt have said who the first scorecard went to, to keep the suspense


----------



## LUFC (Jun 9, 2013)

What a fight, decent cards, it's a shame McCrory spoiled it somewhat.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crolla deserved that win.
Rees work was not effective in the later rounds. Good scorecards from the judges.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Bullshit.

Why does Crolla get so many hand ups?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

If Ricky Burns fights Crolla he's lost any respect i have for him, and Eddie Hearns loses credibility as a promoter in regards to being the "savior" of boxing. :-(


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> good job crolla.
> 
> i had it 115-113
> 
> bit wierd that the ref was one of the judges though


The ref wasn't a judge. They just read out Parris score as if he was the ref, phil Edwards riffed it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

McCrory was on some serious moonshine in watching that, shite he was coming out with. I felt Crolla edged it too but him and Smith were making out like he was Floyd Mayweather. Great win for him but no way he should get a shot at Burns, Ricky best turn around and say fuck right off to that.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought Rees won it but it was close and I like Crolla so fairplay good for him.McCorys commentary nearly ruined the fight for me


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> If Ricky Burns fights Crolla he's lost any respect i have for him, and Eddie Hearns loses credibility as a promoter in regards to being the "savior" of boxing. :-(


Hearn said at the press conference that a win over Rees would earn Crolla a shot at Burns.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Rees won that fight.


Give over!! Closest it could have been was a draw. No way did Gav win. He was blowing out of his arse after 3 rounds and barely landed a clean shot..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cabbage Reeves got COOKED worse than we thought haaaaahn.

:broner


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

1PunchKO95 said:


> If Ricky Burns fights Crolla he's lost any respect i have for him, and Eddie Hearns loses credibility as a promoter in regards to being the "savior" of boxing. :-(


Eddie already said he will look to make the fight if Crolla came through tonight.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> If Ricky Burns fights Crolla he's lost any respect i have for him, and Eddie Hearns loses credibility as a promoter in regards to being the "savior" of boxing. :-(


You could tell those cunts were trying to sell that fight so badly. If Ricky says he wants to fight Crolla I'm going to lose a lot of respect for him.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

1PunchKO95 said:


> If Ricky Burns fights Crolla he's lost any respect i have for him, and Eddie Hearns loses credibility as a promoter in regards to being the "savior" of boxing. :-(


Ridiculous.

Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1PunchKO95 said:


> If Ricky Burns fights Crolla he's lost any respect i have for him, and Eddie Hearns loses credibility as a promoter in regards to being the "savior" of boxing. :-(


That would be the kind of fight FW would make


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit MC's piss me off. You don't announce the even card, the first card for Crolla then say "and new" and then pause for suspense or whatever the fuck. If you're saying "and new" then it's obvious Crolla has won it. Shit twat.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Great we get to see Burns-Crolla now then?

The exact sort of defences Warren got slated for giving Burns. What's the Hearns fanboys think about that one then?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Cabbage Reeves got COOKED worse than we thought haaaaahn.
> 
> :broner


:rofl


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Where do you think Crolla will be on the TRBR rankings, mate? I'd guess around 7 or something?


You could argue him as high as six, because we have Moses overated at the moment - i think he'll be lower than that though.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Give over!! Closest it could have been was a draw. No way did Gav win. He was blowing out of his arse after 3 rounds and barely landed a clean shot..


Completely outworked Crolla. Rees won it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


Any guy that struggles with Derry Matthews doesn't deserve to share the same ring as Ricky Burns.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


Really he just went 0-1-1 with Derry Mathews??


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

To me I had Rees winning by a round but can't help feeling he wasn't really bothered in there and seemed as though he couldn't care if he lost. If that is the attitude he is taking retirement should beckon


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

What were the official cards I can't work out which ones are which ye all have different scores?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

If Crolla's the 6th or 7th best lightweight in the world the division truly is lacking in quality.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


:lol: I can only assume your taking the piss


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> What were the official cards I can't work out which ones are which ye all have different scores?


115-113 Crolla
116-113 Crolla
115-115


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


If he gets a few more wins against highly ranked opponents then maybe i will agree with you, but he shouldn't get a title fight for beating a fighter coming off of a loss, Crolla is a solid fighter but he needs to do a little bit more IMO to warrant a world championship shot, especially since Burns should be in unification fights at this stage.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

did gallagher just say a drake motto :rofl


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

If Burns fights Crolla I hope he loses its such a shit fight and Hearn will lose a lot of respect


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

As soon as the first bell rang the odds on betfair went mental. Rees went from stone clear fave to big outsider. Corrupt as fuck.

Eddie wants easy money for Burns. Wanker.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotta give credit to Gallagher and Crolla, well prepared physically and strategically. That being said getting a world title fight on the back of it is outrageous given


Anthony Crolla bts Rees
Matthews v Coyle
Mitchell v Murray
Flannigan v ? (Rees another crack?)


Knockout tournament, winner would have three decent wins and consequently gets a crack at Burns.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Completely outworked Crolla. Rees won it.


If by outworked you mean landed about 300 punches on crollas gloves then correct. He outworked him. Look at the state of the 2 fighters. Crolla looks fine. Rees is in a mess..


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

If Burns beats Beltran, he better not fight Crolla next, that would be a fucking joke.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


I`m usualy fairly pro Hearn but Crolla has twice to Gary Sykes and once to Derry Matthews for fuck sake.If Rees had won tonight impressively it wouldn`t be so bad if Rees would have got it the shot


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

whoops eddie you fucked up there


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> did gallagher just say a drake motto :rofl


:lol::roflatsch Started from't bottom......now where eurghhh!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Eddie has played you all for cunts.

HAHA he's had this up his sleeve for months


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions.


No he isnt.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ricky Burns has already ducked Gary Sykes. Now he's going to fight a guy Sykes has beaten twice? :hey


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> If Crolla's the 6th or 7th best lightweight in the world the division truly is lacking in quality.


A division where Ricky Burns is arguably the best in the world certainly is lacking quality.

Crolla shouldn't be a top 10 lightweight in the world but the division is so weak, I don't think you can argue against it. He's just beaten a guy who was in the top 10, so Crolla should at least replace him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so crolla isnt signed with hatton anymore?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> *Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight* and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


Crolla vs Burns is not a good fight.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Eddie has played you all for cunts.
> 
> HAHA he's had this up his sleeve for months


:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> As soon as the first bell rang the odds on betfair went mental. Rees went from stone clear fave to big outsider. Corrupt as fuck.


:huh


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Ricky Burns has already ducked Gary Sykes. Now he's going to fight a guy Sykes has beaten twice? :hey:lol:
> :lol::good


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> If by outworked you mean landed about 300 punches on crollas gloves then correct. He outworked him. *Look at the state of the 2 fighters. Crolla looks fine. Rees is in a mess..*


Skip to 0:24






It will be interesting to see the punch stats, I bet Rees landed more in almost every round.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Who apart from a bunch of pissed Mancunians who sing that song wants to see Burns vs Crolla? Fucking nobody. Hearn's a businessman first and foremost, surely he won't put that on?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Crolla vs Burns is not a good fight.


I think it'd be competitive. I'd like to see Crolla fight someone else around the top 10 in the world first but it's not like Crolla isn't deserving of a top 10 spot.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I want a rematch of this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

We've learned 3 things tonight....

1) Adam Smith is a raging homosexual.
2) Rees is over the hill.
3) Paul Smith is still a cunt.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Who apart from a bunch of pissed Mancunians who sing that song wants to see Burns vs Crolla? Fucking nobody. Hearn's a businessman first and foremost, surely he won't put that on?


he knows it would sell. crolla has a good fanbase in manchester and would bring alot of fans to scotland

on merit crolla doesnt deserve a title shot but it will be a voluntary defence

imo crolla beat matthews in the rematch aswell


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gav looks ready to retire...


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Fucking great card tonight considering it was a Domestic show.

Well pleased with that.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rees is so dejected. I think that's it for him. Good luck to him, great lad who achieved loads.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> did gallagher just say a drake motto :rofl


Why would anyone want to quote that slurring moron?


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

We've learnt Eddie is a money grabbing cunt.

Burns v Crolla, the most anticipated fight of NEVER HAHA :yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

At the end of the day: Many fighters doesnt deserve a world title shot...
I'm fine with Crolla vs Burns if Burns fight another top opponent after that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter said:


> Fucking great card tonight considering it was a Domestic show.
> 
> Well pleased with that.


Yeah, it didn't look good on paper but it turned out fantastic.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

At least it seems Ricky Burns isn't to keen on fighting Crolla. Hopefully he tells Hearns to stick it.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shocking reporting and bad coverage from Sky tonight. Bring on the Watt.

Felt it was fucking disgusting how Rees was winning rounds and they'd go for the full 3 minutes without saying anything good he's done.

Great boxing tonight though. Quigg looked absolutely formidable.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> At the end of the day: Many fighters doesnt deserve a world title shot...
> I'm fine with Crolla vs Burns if Burns fight another top opponent after that.


Exactly. Crolla is top 10 in the world, is much improved since the first Matthews fight and the fight would sell plenty of tickets. It's not the worst thing to happen. Crolla might not win but I think it'd be a good, entertaining fight between two of the 10 best lightweights in the world.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And Crolla is a million miles away from Burns. I think he'd have to be a massive underdog, he's not as good as Sky reckon he is.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns vs Crolla naah not yet let Crolla prove himself more with a fight with Kevin Mitchell


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Sky are filth, Eddie is filth. 

Ricky actually looks embarrassed bless him.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> At least it seems Ricky Burns isn't to keen on fighting Crolla. Hopefully he tells Hearns to stick it.


I fucking pray he does. I know he and Billy Nelson are very much in tune with what fans are saying, Billy's always on the forums saying Ricky only wants top level opponents.

If that fight gets made now then Hearn will completely lose respect that he's made for himself over the last year or so from fans. Joke a fight that no one is interested in. Who could be arsed with it? The Manchester/Crolla are the only ones. Would the Scottish/Burns fans come out for that? They want a Vasquez or someone like that, not fucking Crolla.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Shocking reporting and bad coverage from Sky tonight. Bring on the Watt.
> 
> Felt it was fucking disgusting how Rees was winning rounds and they'd go for the full 3 minutes without saying anything good he's done.
> 
> Great boxing tonight though. Quigg looked absolutely formidable.


never thought i would be praying for watt to commentate

sky need to find a better commentator than mccrory


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Exactly. Crolla is top 10 in the world, is much improved since the first Matthews fight and the fight would sell plenty of tickets. It's not the worst thing to happen. Crolla might not win but I think it'd be a good, entertaining fight between two of the 10 best lightweights in the world.


Crolla is not a top 10 lightweight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> never thought i would be praying for watt to commentate
> 
> sky need to find a better commentator than mccrory


Johnny Nelson as per usual was fucking rubbish too. They were all awful, man. Adam Smith and that fucking cunty reporter at ringside, Ed whatever. Asking the dumbest fucking questions ever. Eddie pulled a G move on him though, so fair play.

And what were they even thinking about having Burns on there. He's a nice bloke, but he always sits on the fence and never talks shit about anyone. Crap analyst.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> At the end of the day: Many fighters doesnt deserve a world title shot...
> I'm fine with Crolla vs Burns if Burns fight another top opponent after that.


I thought Hearn was going to deliver the big fights that was a reason for Burns to join him? Will his first 3 fights have achieved that?


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, it didn't look good on paper but it turned out fantastic.


Hang on a minute.....Aren't you the same bloke who was saying before that Tyson Fury could knock out any UFC Heavyweight with an uppercut to the jaw when they were trying to take him down? (Even olympic calibre wrestlers).

Yeah sorry mate, don't mean to sound like a fucking prick but that renders me completely unable to accept anything you say about Combat Sports in good faith again.

Please don't ever quote me again.

Cheers.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> And Crolla is a million miles away from Burns. I think he'd have to be a massive underdog, he's not as good as Sky reckon he is.


Burns was just schooled in his last fight against a novice who probably hadn't beaten a fighter in the top 50. Are they really that far apart? I don't think so.

For me, Crolla is only in the top 10 in the world because it's such a poor division. However, Ricky Burns is only a world champion because it's such a poor division. Burns is the better fighter but it's not like we're talking about two entirely different leagues. I guarantee that if they fought, it wouldn't be one sided.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Peter said:


> Hang on a minute.....Aren't you the same bloke who was saying before that Tyson Fury could knock out any UFC Heavyweight with an uppercut to the jaw when they were trying to take him down? (Even olympic calibre wrestlers).
> 
> Yeah sorry mate, don't mean to sound like a fucking prick but that renders me completely unable to accept anything you say about Combat Sports in good faith again.
> 
> ...


Ouch. :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Crolla is not a top 10 lightweight


Name 10 who deserve to be ranked higher?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Jack said:


> Burns was just schooled in his last fight against a novice who probably hadn't beaten a fighter in the top 50. Are they really that far apart? I don't think so.
> 
> For me, Crolla is only in the top 10 in the world because it's such a poor division. However, Ricky Burns is only a world champion because it's such a poor division. Burns is the better fighter but it's not like we're talking about two entirely different leagues. I guarantee that if they fought, it wouldn't be one sided.


Burns would dominate and stop Crolla.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns-Crolla will be on the undercard of Frochs next ppv so Hearn can say there are two world title fights on the ppv(it will be fairly cheap to make) and I still think Groves will be next for Froch.If that value for money with a deep undercard I don't know but I think it will happen


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

No chance Crolla is a top 10 lightweight, people saying that are on the same stuff as McCrory.

If those are the type of fights Matchroom will make for Burns then he might as well have stayed with Allegedly!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> I thought Hearn was going to deliver the big fights that was a reason for Burns to join him? Will his first 3 fights have achieved that?


Hearn is a promoter. Promoter talk bullshit sometime. Hearn is no different then other promoters.
Does Crolla deserve a world title shot? No. Do I want to see Crolla vs Burns? Hell no! But it would be an easy fight for Burns and still sell tickets.
So this fight makes sense for Hearn.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack said:


> Burns was just schooled in his last fight against a novice who probably hadn't beaten a fighter in the top 50. Are they really that far apart? I don't think so.


I prefer not to shit on undefeated fighters when they're announced for a defense. Sometimes you have no idea what you're gonna get, and Burns seemed to not really have much of an idea about him. He was a tricky opponent, and Burns was coming on injury or not. The way Burns has performed domestically recently leads me to believe he'd stand Crolla on his head. I don't think his defense is THAT good, he's very eager to perform, I just don't think they're in the same level. Ricky is past domestic level at this point. Rees would've won tonight's fight if he hadn't been trying to counter punch and not being active enough. He's a pressure fighter, that's his game, and he didn't use it.

I think people shouldn't forget the job Burns did on Mitchell just because of his last performance. That was a fucking great win that nobody saw coming. Yeah he was favourite, but in a million years I never thought Burns would stop Mitchell in 4. Might seem a bit naive seen as the job Katsidis did on him, but I didn't think Burns had that in him. He's an animal. Crolla isn't.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ron Lewis has it right. Burns has surely got to be more ambitious then being a Willy Wonka handing a golden ticket to domestic Brits coming off good wins. Rees would have been stomachable because he's been at world level before.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Burns was just schooled in his last fight against a novice who probably hadn't beaten a fighter in the top 50. Are they really that far apart? I don't think so.
> 
> For me, Crolla is only in the top 10 in the world because it's such a poor division. However, Ricky Burns is only a world champion because it's such a poor division. Burns is the better fighter but it's not like we're talking about two entirely different leagues. I guarantee that if they fought, it wouldn't be one sided.


Come on that slightly harsh Gonzalez is clearly better than just in the top 50. Burns has beaten Martinez,Katsidis and Mitchell too they alone make him well ahead of Crolla.

If much prefer to see Mitchell-Crolla than Crolla-Burns although not for the chance to fight Burns.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Name 10 who deserve to be ranked higher?


LW is a shit division and I dont know much about it. But I really think there must be ten better and more proven fighters then Crolla????


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns really is not that Special. I think he would beat Crolla but I dont see Burns being THAT much better. We saw worse title fights. But still it sounds stuipid... Hearn talking about big fights. But so far we didnt saw Burns in big fights.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearn is a promoter. Promoter talk bullshit sometime. Hearn is no different then other promoters.
> Does Crolla deserve a world title shot? No. Do I want to see Crolla vs Burns? Hell no! But it would be an easy fight for Burns and still sell tickets.
> So this fight makes sense for Hearn.


Oh I agree mate. It's just where are the people who proclaimed him to be different to other promoters and the so called saviour?

He's the same as the rest day by day he's proving it.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Name 10 who deserve to be ranked higher?


Vasquez
Abril
Burns
Gamboa
Beltran
Shafikov
DeMarco
Quintero
Diaz
Estrada
Crawford
Moses
Marsili
Klimov
Gonzalez


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> Name 10 who deserve to be ranked higher?


Is this a serious question? I could name 20!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Let Crolla fight Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob what do you think of a Crolla-Burn fight?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Name 10 who deserve to be ranked higher?


Jack....


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Let Crolla fight Kevin Mitchell.


This. I actually think its a good fight for both fighters.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Let Crolla fight Kevin Mitchell.


Yes, I'd like this.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Let Crolla fight Kevin Mitchell.


yup thats what i said


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Rob what do you think of a Crolla-Burn fight?


He thinks it's shit like everybody else.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob mate please, I'm begging you. Tell Hearn not to make that fight!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wasnt Ochieng a good prospect???


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man Ochieng seems so amateurish.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Man Ochieng seems so amateurish.


He aint got much chance with Smith


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Rob what do you think of a Crolla-Burn fight?


I would still wanna see Crolla get another big win above domestic level. Maybe do Crolla for the European on the undercard of Burns v Beltran?

In all honesty I would still rather see Crolla back at 130lbs. as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> He aint got much chance with Smith


disagree with this BIG time!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

I had Crolla 115-113 btw. He needs to build on this, his career is back on track. gain some experience, build on his manchester fan base, even go back to 130


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

What's the Macklin-Golovkin undercard like,any good?

Might be the first time in a while I stay up right thru.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing

Crolla
Rees
Mitchell
Matthews

in a 4 way tournament.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ochieng is awful. Cant believe he got Hype at some point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> What's the Macklin-Golovkin undercard like,any good?
> 
> Might be the first time in a while I stay up right thru.


yeh its pretty decent.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Really glad Crolla won. Didn't think he'd do it.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Who won the Ochieng/Smith purse bids?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

No Johnny, ALL of your fights were stinkers. You were like Junior Witter on xanax.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Vasquez
> Abril
> Burns
> Gamboa
> ...


How many of them have beaten a fighter in the top 10?

Don't get me wrong, I think most of them would probably beat Crolla but they aren't more deserving of a top 10 place. Rees was #6 with The Ring and #10 with TRBR. He was a genuine top 10 fighter and Crolla will, at least, take his spot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> How many of them have beaten a fighter in the top 10?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think most of them would probably beat Crolla but they aren't more deserving of a top 10 place. Rees was #6 with The Ring and #10 with TRBR. He was a genuine top 10 fighter and Crolla will, at least, take his spot.


The Ring & TRBR were wrong as per usual. This was Check Hook Boxing's rankings before tonight.

*Lightweight (135lbs)
CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Miguel Vasquez (IBF)
2. Richard Abril (WBA)
3. Ricky Burns (WBO)*
4. Yuriorkis Gamboa
5. Raymundo Beltran
6. Denis Shafikov
7. Marvin Quintero
8. Antonio DeMarco
9. Sharrif Bogere
10. Mercito Gesta
11. Daniel Estrada
12. Terrance Crawford
13. Gavin Rees
14. John Molina
15. Ameth Diaz


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Camacho got his ass beaten. I cant stand this guy. Just how he says "yeah budy" makes me to dislike him. I dont know why.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I hope Camacho got his ass beaten. I cant stand this guy. Just how he says "yeah budy" makes me to dislike him. I dont know why.


Bore off


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I hope Camacho got his ass beaten. I cant stand this guy. Just how he says "yeah budy" makes me to dislike him. I dont know why.


YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> The Ring & TRBR were wrong. You want good rankings look below.


You have Shafikov as the 6th best lightweight in the world, despite never beating a decent lightweight. Does Marvin Quintero have a win over an elite fighter?

Crolla's win over Rees is a better victory than either Shafikov or Quintero have at the division. That's unquestionable.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell that looked ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Now THAT was a fucking nice shot. David Haye has got some competition. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why waste time talking about that fight? His Opponent was truly awful.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate this "yeah budy". I tell it now. Next time he steps up he gets stopped again!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't see Emiliano Marsili in any of these top 10/15 lists, and I'd be hard pressed to rank Crolla ahead of him - let alone actually have Crolla in a top 10 at this stage.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Why waste time talking about that fight? His Opponent was truly awful.


because they have got a couple of hours to fill til macklin


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight and would deserve a title fight, against Burns or one of the other champions. He might not be the best out there but he's a valid challenger.


If thats the case then Derry is in front of him in the queue....Don't be a soppy cunt


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

YEAH BUDDY


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> because they have got a couple of hours to fill til macklin


Dont they Show some under Cards fights?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

What time does the American card start?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Canny shit situation for Evans, that.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy fuck, am I watching boxing or careers advice?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> If thats the case then Derry is in front of him in the queue....Don't be a soppy cunt


:lol:

Very true.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :lol:
> 
> Very true.












Make it Eddie, if you dare


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I know this fight was 7 years ago but fucking hell, still amazing to watch.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy fucking shit, that knockout! I always thought Macklin won that!

Amazing stuff, I love boxing. Hope Macklin can win it, what an absolute warrior. The Martinez fight was fantastic, as was the Sturm one.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

When was the last time a British fighter actually went out to America and won a world title when they were the big under dogs?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I know this fight was 7 years ago but fucking hell, still amazing to watch.


glad ive got the full fight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

icemax said:


> If thats the case then Derry is in front of him in the queue....Don't be a soppy cunt


Well, I had Crolla beating Mathews by a couple of rounds. He's vastly improved as a fighter since their first bout.

Gavin Rees was a top 10 lightweight though and Crolla beat him. He deserves to be up there, even if you have a hard time thinking Crolla is one of the best 10 fighters in his division.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> When was the last time a British fighter actually went out to America and won a world title when they were the big under dogs?


Honeyghan? I know there must be more recent ones but I can't think of them.atsch


----------



## Carl Froch's Nose (Aug 17, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> When was the last time a British fighter actually went out to America and won a world title when they were the big under dogs?


It's been a while. Don't tell @Frank Warren but that has something to do with the quality of their opponents rather than where the fight's taking place.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR MACKLIN :ibutt


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

When Paul Ingle fought Junior Jones was he an underdog? Was Lennox ever not the favourite for his US fights?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> glad ive got the full fight


hell yeah! I still have mine on tape..what a night!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol at Barker and Murray suddenly being there. It's like a fucking talk show. :lol:

My god the arse on that ring girl.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> When Paul Ingle fought Junior Jones was he an underdog? Was Lennox ever not the favourite for his US fights?


d

Jones was very highly rated so I'd guess Ingle was the underdog. Lewis would have been odds on or close for most of his fights I'd guess.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Nick looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I will never stop finding Jim Watt standing there awkwardly at a random spot funny.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fuck me GGG is taller than i thought, always assumed he was like 5'9 and that he was a small middleweight, he's much bigger than mack.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklin is going to smash him


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I rate Martinez's wins over Macklin/Barker highly. Even the Murray one, considering he's definitely lost a step.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Well, I had Crolla beating Mathews by a couple of rounds.


Fortunately, what you did or did not have is of no concern....the fact of the matter is that before this fight Crolla was 0-1-1 against Derry Fucking Matthews, got beat by Gary Sykes (again) and was not particularly convincing against Farrell. Beating a shop worn Gavin Rees doesn't put him anywhere near the top ten


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there no fighting? There were soem good undercard fights.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What time is this card gonna go live at ? Will there be undercard action on first or what ?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Is there no fighting? There were soem good undercard fights.


yeah its wierd they have been talking for over 30 mins


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Maitiú doing this for Tipperary!:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt

:eire


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Here we go with the HBO broadcast. 

Willie Nelson (6ft3 154lber!) takes on former JCC Jr and Canelo victim Luciano Cuello. Saw Jr/Cuello on Setanta back in the day, he gave him a good fight.

Both guys in the ring, Buffer doing his thing.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Maitiú doing this for Tipperary!:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt
> 
> :eire


:eire

WAR MATTHEW MACKLIN!!!

:ibutt :ibutt :eire :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

icemax said:


> Fortunately, what you did or did not have is of no concern....the fact of the matter is that before this fight Crolla was 0-1-1 against Derry Fucking Matthews, got beat by Gary Sykes (again) and was not particularly convincing against Farrell. Beating a shop worn Gavin Rees doesn't put him anywhere near the top ten


If Crolla isn't in the top 10, he's behind fighters like Quintero, Shafikov or Crawford in there. None of them have a win as good as Crolla's over Rees. At least Rees was a genuine top 10 fighter.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

icemax said:


> Make it Eddie, if you dare


He's too much of a tight fisted cunt to make the fight,


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, this is turning into a nightmare for Nelson. I don't think he can win this.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Only just watched Rees/Crolla.

The commentary made the fight tough going for me, they had decided Crolla was gonna win from the start.

Struck me as very odd with Rees being the Matchroom fighter, part of me wonders if Crolla was done a favour in return for the acquisition of Quigg.

Think Rees was hung out to dry, at one point was supposed to be headlining a show in Wales and then ends up as the away fighter.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Was pleasantly surprised with the Smith fight.

Don't know why he gets so much grief, he's quite insightful and good to listen to.

Its a shame all four Smith brothers aren't with the same promoter.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I just woke up its midday here what happened on the rees/crolla card? Whens the ggg fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay! Jack Loew talking about doubling the jab.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just double up ON THE FUCKING JAB


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I wish there were more rounds so we could hear more of Loew losing his shit!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Nelson will get the decision but Cuello is the real winner


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I just woke up its midday here what happened on the rees/crolla card? Whens the ggg fight.


:huh


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> :huh


:lol:

Thomas Oosthuizen/Brandon Gonzalez now (scheduled for 10) and then GGG/Macklin.

On the Bolton card...
Missed the Brian Rose fight but people on here thought he looked meh, Quigg looked great against an overmatched opponent, stopped him in 3, Smith/Dodson was a good fight that Smith won well. Crolla/Rees was a close fight, people's cards all over the place but Crolla got a MD.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> :huh


Rose won decision 
Quigg won by KO in the 3rd 
Paul Smith stopped Dodson in the 6th
Crolla beat Rees by decision


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

How the fuck could you boo Nelson after that? He's fucking hurt, of course he's going to hold on. More people need to understand what getting punched in the face feels like.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> How the fuck could you boo Nelson after that? He's fucking hurt, of course he's going to hold on. More people need to understand what getting punched in the face feels like.


I swear most of the yanks go to watch boxing just to boo, they love it


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

the yank national anthem should be booooooo boooooooooooooo booooooooooo


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

dkos said:


> I don't see Emiliano Marsili in any of these top 10/15 lists, and I'd be hard pressed to rank Crolla ahead of him - let alone actually have Crolla in a top 10 at this stage.


Exactly right. Good win for Crolla tonight, one that I wasn't expecting, but Marsili is without doubt ahead of him in the rankings. Even if he's still unknown to some


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thomas Oosthuizen/Brandon Gonzalez now (scheduled for 10) and then GGG/Macklin.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy which was the best fight of the night?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Cheers buddy which was the best fight of the night?


smith/dodson and crolla/rees were both crackers


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Cheers buddy which was the best fight of the night?


Smith/Dodson had one of the domestic rounds of the year, the MC called Crolla/Rees "Fight of the Year" but it wasn't that good, decent enough fight mind.

Toss up between those two really.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Oosthuizen not looking that impressive so far.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought Crolla/Rees was good but not close to fight of the year.

Really enjoyed Smith/Dodson. Think it was round 3 that was class, well worth a watch.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch would make roadkill of this joker.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Froch would make roadkill of this joker.


Never mind Froch, I'd favour Groves as well.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO's arselicking of Ward when he's commentating is completely pathetic.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It's like watching Tom Dallas against Matt Skelton.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Oosthuizen not looking that impressive so far.


That's an understatement Ishy. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

how many fighters does Hunter train?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> That's an understatement Ishy. :lol:


:lol: Tbf that was after only a couple of rounds, things have continued to worsen since then. He's wank. Fuck knows where the hype came from.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Groves and Degale would beat this hype job from South africa


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> It's like watching Tom Dallas against Matt Skelton.


:lol: That was strangely more entertaining Luke tbf.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol: Tbf that was after only a couple of rounds, things have continued to worsen since then. He's wank. Fuck knows where the hype came from.


Fucking mystery mate. :lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Oosthuizen would fall like a tree against someone his own size.

Gonzalez looks at least a division smaller with his T-Rex arms..... and can still get through some decent shots.

Watt is really shitting on him.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4-2 gonzalez


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Oosthuizen would fall like a tree against someone his own size.
> 
> Gonzalez looks at least a division smaller with his T-Rex arms..... and can still get through some decent shots.
> 
> Watt is really shitting on him.


He's so fucking stiff (No Barrymore) no movement at all, he reminds me of a post box.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Virgil Hunter is fucking weird. What's with that creepy whispering?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Can see why Tommy passed on that GGG fight.:yep

Timber!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the universe would combust if you had Adam Booth and Virgil Hunter in the same room.....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Since when is this an eliminatior fight? Sky fucking stuipid again?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Oosthuizen is like a worse, white James DeGale.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Virgil Hunter is fucking weird. What's with that creepy whispering?


Lulz:lol:

You think?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I think the universe would combust if you had Adam Booth and Virgil Hunter in the same room.....


Would be something straight out of ''The Twilight Zone'' ironically I think that whenever I listen to Booth.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Lulz:lol:
> 
> You think?


The man is fucking creepy. Imagine him trying that with out innocent Amir.

Even Lampley finds it weird, asking Ward if Virgil whispers to him :lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

95-95.

Gonzalez just bombed that in the last four or five rounds.

An absolute abortion of a performance from the tree against a rank novice who's about a foot shorter than him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Again Sky talks about a world title eliminatior... since when??? A 10 rounder fighter?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> The man is fucking creepy. Imagine him trying that with out innocent Amir.
> 
> Even Lampley finds it weird, asking Ward if Virgil whispers to him :lol:


"there is meadow with a stream..you can hear hear the water trickling, birds chirping and the smell of the grass...beside it sit a man who will tell you what the answer to your questions are"

"Can he help me take a punch?"

"He ain't that fuckin good son!"

Shit call! Ooz out of jail!:fire


----------



## Serial killer (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't think the fight was as shit as sky were making out... sure not a great fight but not the stinker they were making it out to be


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Apart from Ward super middleweight really is an utterly shit division. That was awful, it really doesn't look godd for this wasteland of a division where relics that got dominated by Calzaghe a decade ago are the main players.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And great to see a RBR for the US fights on the Brit Forum:happy

Cannot take any exposure to Bama scoring!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

At least the main event should be good while it lasts, Macklin is getting sparked though.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Here we go. Both weigh 170lbs tonight.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hunter's actions are odd. He looks like the type who'd do something unusual because on the off chance that it works, he'd get praise for thinking outside the box.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

its hard to believe he won the masters:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I confess to be buzzing for this fight and I am ready to rumble:bbb


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope to fuck Mack wins but i reckon he'll get sparked inside 5


----------



## Serial killer (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel bad for what is about to happen to Macklin... hope i'm wrong


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Virgil Hunter is definitely a sexual deviant.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got GGG for the 5th and 10-12 round betting. PP refunding the bets if Mack wins.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

HERE WE GO!!! :eire :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

People thought Macklin had a chance :lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkin would absolutely waste Martinez.

Any version.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Things dont looking good at all for Macklin. Golovkin Looks even faster than last time I saw him.


----------



## Serial killer (Jun 4, 2013)

cant see this going past 3


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Golovkin is a different class.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

macklin taking a pasting :verysad


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

would murrays high guard help him have a chance against GGG?


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

golovkin 1/1000 in running if u fancy a punt


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

He's doomed.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a case of how long Macklin can last.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he did better in the last minute of the round


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

As soon as Macklin got a hint of that power he's been fighting scared. Can't blame him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklin really Needs to get inside. He wont win if he runs. Golovkin is catching him anyway. getting Close will be much better.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not looking good for Macklin. :-(


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell :scaredas:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

ULTRA POWER!!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Christ.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck


----------



## Serial killer (Jun 4, 2013)

Serial killer said:


> cant see this going past 3


Not bad not bad :hey


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

No way Froch goes near him.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

DAMN!! HUGE BODY SHOT KO3!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin is the real deal. The other Champions wont face him.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Reminds me of Roy Jones vs Virgil Hill....


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

ruthless


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Nasty


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

rib breaker


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Now that was impressive. Rubber legs every time GGG touched him. Who is next??


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Kim:
_
I asked Lou DiBella, when do we make the GGG-Martinez fight;"We don't. This guys an animal."_


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

He beats Froch, I have little doubt, I have thought that for a while.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> He beats Froch, I have little doubt, I have thought that for a while.


on ppv??


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG is pure class. Scary power.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> on ppv??


i would pay


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Golovkin has immense power. Very good performance.


----------



## Dan684 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great body shot no doubt but half of me wonders whether Macklin even wanted to get up. Not calling him a quitter or anything here, just most body punches take a second or two to register. He was screaming before Golovkin had even retracted his arm.

Golvkin is class though, said it for years. Funnily enough he seems too nice to be as ruthless as he is


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> would murrays high guard help him have a chance against GGG?


He`d last longer than Macklin


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Golovkin thanking ireland :happy:happy:happy


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> on ppv??


:lol: Its possible. I mean Froch/Groves is apparently PPV worthy as is a third Froch/Kessler fight. Golovkin/Froch is at least interesting.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> would murrays high guard help him have a chance against GGG?


no he would be standing right in GGG's range and getting blasted all night


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

if he was avoided before whats it guna be like after that


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats the reason why Sturm ducked him for years.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Barker and Murray do not look like they are keen.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

liking this coverage.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nick Halling is a grade A spacker.

Golovkin is absolutely terrifying. I knew from the first round that there was no way this was going 4. Martinez has enough balls that he'll take that fight, but it's a lamb to the slaughter. He doesn't have the pedigree, doesn't have the chin, takes way too long to get into the fight, he's all wrong for Golovkin. Even at his absolute best, Martinez couldn't do anything with GGG. It's easy for people to say that Martinez isn't the same fighter that he used to be but he's always hit the canvas and been in close fights, he's just suffered some bad injuries and fought some tough people. I don't think he can win against GGG, if he can then it seals him as the greatest middleweight of this era and his HOF, but he hasn't got a fucking hope in hell.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

GGG will struggle to get fights and that's the sad truth. Nether Martinez, Froch or Ward will face him anytime soon. He'll be lucky to get another belt holder in the ring.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Nick Halling is a grade A spacker.
> 
> Golovkin is absolutely terrifying. I knew from the first round that there was no way this was going 4. Martinez has enough balls that he'll take that fight, but it's a lamb to the slaughter. He doesn't have the pedigree, doesn't have the chin, takes way too long to get into the fight, he's all wrong for Golovkin. Even at his absolute best, Martinez couldn't do anything with GGG. It's easy for people to say that Martinez isn't the same fighter that he used to be but he's always hit the canvas and been in close fights, he's just suffered some bad injuries and fought some tough people. I don't think he can win against GGG, if he can then it seals him as the greatest middleweight of this era and his HOF, but he hasn't got a fucking hope in hell.


Golovkin would and will beat Martinez at any stage, there is no weakness with him that I can see.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I shat myself when that body punch landed


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill said:


> Golovkin would and will beat Martinez at any stage, there is no weakness with him that I can see.


Yeah but that's purely because of hype and aura. I don't doubt he can be beat, it's just who would want to fight him? There's no gain to fighting him whatsoever. Even a brave guy like Macklin who will fight anyone crumbled in pain and was basically crying on the floor. Who wants to accept that? It's got to be a good purse and no other options. He essentially doubles his power before he even throws his first punch because the other guy has no idea how hard he really hits, but try to guage it. He's fucking terrifying, but I agree, he'd definitely crucify Martinez at any stage, and it's not because of hype I say that, it's how they fight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I genuinely feel sorry for him as well, cause he was like 'I'll fight anyone at 154 & 160' and everybody else is like 'No thanks mate'. Tough for him to get the big fights from here on. :conf


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck it give me 500 grand and ill fight him


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> fuck it give me 500 grand and ill fight him


Can you imagine stepping in the ring with him and being told they'd give you a million pound if you could survive 3 minutes? I could hold or run as much as I'd like and I probably wouldn't get out of the first thirty seconds.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> fuck it give me 500 grand and ill fight him


How much of that would go back into medical costs (trust me, you'd want to go private), long term care and adult daipers?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Golovkin's range, balance and positioning is near perfect, it's understandable to think of his power and associate him with that, the truth is, he is very good technically and has no major flaws, his positioning allows him to carry his power and deliver it at all times.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Can you imagine stepping in the ring with him and being told they'd give you a million pound if you could survive 3 minutes? I could hold or run as much as I'd like and I probably wouldn't get out of the first thirty seconds.


Did you see him cutting the ring off against Macklin :lol: you would have no chance running from him and as soon as you get close enough to hold he would unload and take you out. It would all depend how desperate he was to get to you, if he really wanted you out of there i bet he could do it inside 10 seconds.



adamcanavan said:


> How much of that would go back into medical costs (trust me, you'd want to go private), long term care and adult daipers?


Seriously for 500 grand would you take the gamble and get in there with him?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Seriously for 500 grand would you take the gamble and get in there with him?


Of course I would, I'll never see that money in my life. I'm just saying that it'll end up being much less :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Yeah but that's purely because of hype and aura. I don't doubt he can be beat, it's just who would want to fight him? There's no gain to fighting him whatsoever. Even a brave guy like Macklin who will fight anyone crumbled in pain and was basically crying on the floor. Who wants to accept that? It's got to be a good purse and no other options. He essentially doubles his power before he even throws his first punch because the other guy has no idea how hard he really hits, but try to guage it. He's fucking terrifying, but I agree, he'd definitely crucify Martinez at any stage, and it's not because of hype I say that, it's how they fight.


That's not just hype and aura mate, I base my judgent on his skillset, he is a complete fighter, of course he can be beat, everyone is, but bloody hell it's going to be hard.

He is firmly in the who wants to fight him club.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

Seriously if you had never heard of Golovkin or Macklin before you would think Golovkin was an up and coming pro vs a Journeyman last night. I know thats a very disrespectful thing to say about Macklin but thats how good Golovkin looked.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter said:


> Hang on a minute.....Aren't you the same bloke who was saying before that Tyson Fury could knock out any UFC Heavyweight with an uppercut to the jaw when they were trying to take him down? (Even olympic calibre wrestlers).
> 
> Yeah sorry mate, don't mean to sound like a fucking prick but that renders me completely unable to accept anything you say about Combat Sports in good faith again.
> 
> ...


When the fuck did I ever say that? Fury will get taken down and destroyed by any half decent wrestler, lying cunt.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When the fuck did I ever say that? Fury will get taken down and destroyed by any half decent wrestler, lying cunt.


What was your old avatar on ESB? Was it like a coloured drawing of an old school boxer? If it was, then yes, you did say that.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Golovkin's range, balance and positioning is near perfect, it's understandable to think of his power and associate him with that, the truth is, he is very good technically and has no major flaws, his positioning allows him to carry his power and deliver it at all times.


Bang on mate. He's always in a position to punch and/ or apply pressure. The Martinez of a few years ago might have been able to stop him getting set by using movement and the jab but he seems to wait too much these days for the other guy to commit and that would play into GGGs hands.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter said:


> What was your old avatar on ESB? Was it like a coloured drawing of an old school boxer? If it was, then yes, you did say that.


Kid Berg it was. I never said that, in a cage Fury would get obliterated.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

^^ That one?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter said:


> ^^ That one?


Yes.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Thought so.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool, still doesn't take away from the fact that your talking rubbish.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

FAO Eddie Hearn or anyone else in boxing reading. Is there any chance you could get John McDonald some lessons on how to announce a decision properly? Thats about the 500th one he's ruined now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Cool, still doesn't take away from the fact that your talking rubbish.


:lol:

Whatever you say mate.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> FAO Eddie Hearn or anyone else in boxing reading. Is there any chance you could get John McDonald some lessons on how to announce a decision properly? Thats about the 500th one he's ruined now.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, I noticed that. Its not fucking hard is it?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> FAO Eddie Hearn or anyone else in boxing reading. Is there any chance you could get John McDonald some lessons on how to announce a decision properly? Thats about the 500th one he's ruined now.
> 
> Thanks!


He is so so bad

When he announced Gavin Rees as the ex wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddd champion I felt like smashing my tv up

He seems to make it up as he goes and forgets things,stumbles and shouts
Mark burdis isn't much better but I would take him just over the awful McDonald


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He is so so bad
> 
> When he announced Gavin Rees as the ex wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddd champion I felt like smashing my tv up
> 
> ...


:lol: He's so cringey, he's decent when he does the darts, but boxing he's shite.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

GGG :happy:happy

I have nothing much else to add, last night said it all


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Bang on mate. He's always in a position to punch and/ or apply pressure. The Martinez of a few years ago might have been able to stop him getting set by using movement and the jab but he seems to wait too much these days for the other guy to commit and that would play into GGGs hands.


That's a fair point actually, I was not giving Martinez enough credit, Martinez's angle's in which he punches would have caused Golovkin problems and would be on his toes more making himself harder to pin down, I still think Golovkin would get to him and draw Sergio in, making it his type of fight, If Martinez could get to the later rounds, where he generally comes on strong it could be very interesting though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Prime Sergio vs Golovkin would be EPIC. 50/50 IMO.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Prime Sergio vs Golovkin would be EPIC. 50/50 IMO.


Sad twat as I am I spent 20 minutes this morning imagining that fight while I was walking the dog. I need to get a life!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Sad twat as I am I spent 20 minutes this morning imagining that fight while I was walking the dog. I need to get a life!


:lol:


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Crolla is top 10 in the world at lightweight


:rofl:rofl


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He is so so bad
> 
> When he announced Gavin Rees as the ex wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddd champion I felt like smashing my tv up
> 
> ...


It irritated me even more when he announced Rees as a 'former Prizefighter champion...', but then opting to ignore his British and European title accomplishments. He then completely messed up on the Smith-Dodson fight, including forgetting to even say Dodson's name...

He was horrible from start to finish last night.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> It irritated me even more when he announced Rees as a 'former Prizefighter champion...', but then opting to ignore his British and European title accomplishments. He then completely messed up on the Smith-Dodson fight, including forgetting to even say Dodson's name...
> 
> He was horrible from start to finish last night.


Yes and prizefighter champ even came before WBA light welter champ
Only fair prizefighter is the elite in Eddie Hearn town


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@dkos Did he really forget Dodsons name? That's terrible, don't they have it written down on a little card?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Seriously if you had never heard of Golovkin or Macklin before you would think Golovkin was an up and coming pro vs a Journeyman last night. I know thats a very disrespectful thing to say about Macklin but thats how good Golovkin looked.


It's true, it wasn't even competitive, by the third round Macklin had no choice but to throw the kitchen sink at him and try and take him out, he just played into Golovkin's hands and got starched for his trouble.

What tactics do you use to beat him?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm just waiting for him to be the announcer for Audley's next fight.

''His achievements include winning gold in the Sydney Olympics, two time Prizefighter champion and is undefeated in rematches...... please welcome Au......dley Harrisarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn!!!!!!!!!!''


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @dkos Did he really forget Dodsons name? That's terrible, don't they have it written down on a little card?


Yeah he did :lol:

He announced his record, then just started saying this is for the British title etc.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Yeah he did :lol:
> 
> He announced his record, then just started saying this is for the British title etc.


:lol: Surely that's got to be the end of him now, who's that guy that use to mc for Hatton? He's ok.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Surely that's got to be the end of him now, who's that guy that use to mc for Hatton? He's ok.


Elvis (Michael Pass), wasn't it?

He's gone grey these days. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Elvis (Michael Pass), wasn't it?
> 
> He's gone grey these days. :lol:


:lol: Yeah that's him, Edward should get him on his shows.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The Scottish guy Maloney uses is a good MC. Nothing fancy, just does what he needs to do. Matchroom's guy tries to hard is shit and he messed up announcing the scores for Crolla/Matthews AND Crolla/Rees last night. And you don't announce decent domestic fights as 'Fight of the Year'.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> The Scottish guy Maloney uses is a good MC. Nothing fancy, just does what he needs to do. Matchroom's guy tries to hard is shit and he messed up announcing the scores for Crolla/Matthews.


I remember that, he said something like 'and were gonna have to do it all over again' :lol: What a prick.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Burns was just schooled in his last fight against a novice who probably hadn't beaten a fighter in the top 50. Are they really that far apart? I don't think so.
> 
> For me, Crolla is only in the top 10 in the world because it's such a poor division. However, Ricky Burns is only a world champion because it's such a poor division. Burns is the better fighter but it's not like we're talking about two entirely different leagues. I guarantee that if they fought, it wouldn't be one sided.


Ricky Burns forced that guy to quit, you cock.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Ricky Burns forced that guy to quit, *you cock*.


Always so full of anger, why Dave?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Always so full of anger, why Dave?


Scottish, living in Scotland etc.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Always so full of anger, why Dave?


I guess he has little time for fucking idiots.

I can understand that tbh. :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Always so full of anger, why Dave?


Debating too much with Robbie P can do that to a man.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Debating too much with Robbie P can do that to a man.


Debating with Bobby P is the sole reason I started to get grey hairs, nothing to do with me approaching 30.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns v Crolla?:rolleyes

Burns has fought a few duffers in his title reign but that doesn't make it alright. Crolla more has earned a shot at a properly prepared Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

To the floor....

What was Dodson v Smith like? Is it worth watching or was the MC the highlight of it?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> To the floor....
> 
> What was Dodson v Smith like? Is it worth watching or was the MC the highlight of it?


Well worth watching.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Well worth watching.


Cheers,

This is one of those rare occasions were I feel better watching a fight because it's not live then!

Their first meeting, I actually left work a wee bit early so I could watch itatsch


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> To the floor....
> 
> What was Dodson v Smith like? Is it worth watching or was the MC the highlight of it?


Surprisingly good fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith-Dodson was a cracker, one of the best domestically this year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

Bill said:


> Debating with Bobby P is the sole reason I started to get grey hairs, nothing to do with me approaching 30.


Genuinley I find ESB/CHB debates to be so relaxing and I never have arguements in real life lol!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Good for You Robert, I would say the same but id be lying, Im more relaxed on here than in real life, CHB is my get away from the real shit going on.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Still having them nightmares about being in lock up with Ian John Lewis bringing you tea @Bill


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Always so full of anger, why Dave?


It's far from anger, just pointing out an obvious truth: Jack is a cock. And apparently, schooling someone means you outbox them for six rounds then fold like a deckchair when they don't fall over, and quit.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Still having them nightmares about being in lock up with Ian John Lewis bringing you tea @Bill


They will never leave me mate, he's actually alright, can't make a cup of tea but will let you out for smoke when needed, the other fucker with the perverted beard, I'm still waiting to bump into him again, I'm going to put that cunt 6 foot in the ground, it's personal and my mission in life.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, I'm not quite as carried away as you are, @Bill, with GGG. I think he looked very complete last night and did a great job taking Macklin out of there, but I'm not convinced that Macklin was ever that good. He's definitely the most heavy-handed of the current 160 contenders and it's tempting to think he's unbeatable because he's never looked close to losing, but I'm keeping my careful hat on with him.

These sort of guys can come unstuck very easily against a fighter like Ward or even Froch.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Also, I'm not quite as carried away as you are, @Bill, with GGG. I think he looked very complete last night and did a great job taking Macklin out of there, but I'm not convinced that Macklin was ever that good. He's definitely the most heavy-handed of the current 160 contenders and it's tempting to think he's unbeatable because he's never looked close to losing, but I'm keeping my careful hat on with him.
> 
> These sort of guys can come unstuck very easily against a fighter like Ward or even Froch.


I do see what your saying, Macklin was always going to be a victim because he is not at that level, Ward could beat Golovkin and would be favourite
, his size and ring smarts is probably the way to beat him, its the Hopkins style of fighting, you are going to have to be one step ahead, Froch would get stopped, don't get me wrong Froch is good fighter and one hell of a tough fucker but Golovkin is all wrong for him and is the better boxer, I think Golovkin would break him down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Also, I'm not quite as carried away as you are, @Bill, with GGG. I think he looked very complete last night and did a great job taking Macklin out of there, but I'm not convinced that Macklin was ever that good. He's definitely the most heavy-handed of the current 160 contenders and it's tempting to think he's unbeatable because he's never looked close to losing, but I'm keeping my careful hat on with him.
> 
> These sort of guys can come unstuck very easily against a fighter like Ward or even Froch.


Agree with most of this I just think Maclins punnching power tends to be over rated massivley. The only fighters he has stopped above domestic level were a weight drained Asikainen and a LMW Alcine. I would say Hassan N'Dam, Chavez Jnr, Pirog & Quillin are all bigger punchers.

The reason why you would fancy Ward & Froch over GGG is purley a size thing. GGG could be a light middle. I can't see him being beat at MW and it seems Martinez wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ricky Burns forced that guy to quit, you cock.


Burns did nothing to make Gonzalez gas out. Unless it was tactical genius to nearly get stopped.

I'm a big Burns fan but you're deluded if you think he won that fight rather than Gonzalez throwing it away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Ricky Burns forced that guy to quit, you cock.


you being sarcastic here DF?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Burns did nothing to make Gonzalez gas out. Unless it was tactical genius to nearly get stopped.
> 
> I'm a big Burns fan but you're deluded if you think he won that fight rather than Gonzalez throwing it away.


Burns "nearly" got stopped? Was I watching a completely different fight to you?

It's very simple. One guy was ready to fight, even though he was behind. He got on the front foot and had the other guy backing up, fighting negative and looking stressed. The other quit as soon as he didn't have everything going his own way. Burns created that stress by not folding. Championship fights are over 12 rounds, not the ones where you're doing well and then split the difference.



robpalmer135 said:


> you being sarcastic here DF?


Nope. When Gonzalez was well ahead and apparently in control, according to him, he quit because he had to fight through adversity. He doesn't get a moral victory when he's not prepared to act like a fighter when it comes down to it.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Does it not worry you how easily he was outboxed by a relative unknown?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Does it not worry you how easily he was outboxed by a relative unknown?


I don't think it should be too worrying. It would be fanciful to think Burns is going to outbox everybody like he does to people like Paulus Moses. Lets be honest with ourselves, Burns is ABC and very good at it and a big, tough guy with plenty of will. He's not special, he's top notch at the basics without ever having a stand out attribute like Buchanan did with his jab.

These kinds of ABC guys do struggle when you put somebody unorthodox in front of them. When they can't feel you on the end of their jab they feel uncomfortable in there, they can't get a rhythm or timing, that's what happened with Gonzalez, he was never there for Burns usual M.O, Burns needed to be a lot more aggressive and he couldn't quite manage that until the last few rounds.

There ain't too many Gonzalez's about so far as reflexes and unorthodoxy, unknown or not, and Burns still had enough of an all-round package to grind out a win which speaks about the other side of him as a fighter that can really take a shot and prevail when he's struggling and not feeding off his 1-2 down the pipe. It was mostly a positive for me, but if the expectation is Burns is going to completely dominate everybody challenger I could see why it would disapoint, but I think there needs to be a more accurate and realistic expectation of what Burns is.

As for Crolla/Burns, I'm pretty disappointed (to put it mildly) that this looks so likely to happen.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Does it not worry you how easily he was outboxed by a relative unknown?


Does the fact that we were unaware of Gonzalez's very impressive skills make it a special reason for worry? If he was getting outboxed by Crolla or someone who wasn't known for their skills (like when Skelton outboxed Danny Williams in the rematch), then yeah. But Gonzalez had always displayed some nice skills, we just didn't know if they'd translate at world level. They did.

More importantly, the intangibles - like perseverance and consistency - were also on display. If Ricky had gotten discouraged and given up, then I'd be really worried. But he stayed with it, even when he was losing wide. In contrast, Gonzalez, for all his skills and power, just folded when he needed to work through fatigue and any sort of adversity. It was an utterly shameful quit job, under the circumstances.

That's much more relevant to what it says about Ricky. Champions have bad nights but they find a way to win. Sometimes that's getting a knock out, sometimes it's making an adjustment and turning things around, and other times its just outlasting the other guy.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I don't think it should be too worrying. It would be fanciful to think Burns is going to outbox everybody like he does to people like Paulus Moses. Lets be honest with ourselves, Burns is ABC and very good at it and a big, tough guy with plenty of will. He's not special, he's top notch at the basics without ever having a stand out attribute like Buchanan did with his jab.
> 
> These kinds of ABC guys do struggle when you put somebody unorthodox in front of them. When they can't feel you on the end of their jab they feel uncomfortable in there, they can't get a rhythm or timing, that's what happened with Gonzalez, he was never there for Burns usual M.O, Burns needed to be a lot more aggressive and he couldn't quite manage that until the last few rounds.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> *Does the fact that we were unaware of Gonzalez's very impressive skills make it a special reason for worry?* If he was getting outboxed by Crolla or someone who wasn't known for their skills (like when Skelton outboxed Danny Williams in the rematch), then yeah. But Gonzalez had always displayed some nice skills, we just didn't know if they'd translate at world level. They did.
> 
> More importantly, the intangibles - like perseverance and consistency - were also on display. If Ricky had gotten discouraged and given up, then I'd be really worried. But he stayed with it, even when he was losing wide. In contrast, Gonzalez, for all his skills and power, just folded when he needed to work through fatigue and any sort of adversity. It was an utterly shameful quit job, under the circumstances.
> 
> That's much more relevant to what it says about Ricky. Champions have bad nights but they find a way to win. Sometimes that's getting a knock out, sometimes it's making an adjustment and turning things around, and other times its just outlasting the other guy.


We were unaware because he'd fought nobody.

Thats why I'd find it a bit worrying because he hadn't honed his craft and built his way up fighting fringe world class opponents he'd gone straight in and bamboozled a "world champion". Sadly he shot his bolt.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> We were unaware because he'd fought nobody.
> 
> Thats why I'd find it a bit worrying because he hadn't honed his craft and built his way up fighting fringe world class opponents he'd gone straight in and bamboozled a "world champion". Sadly he shot his bolt.


I covered that point. We'd seen him showing those skills at lower levels and he maintained them at world level. For comparison, Golovkin has largely fought "nobodies", but his skills and power are apparent because of the manner in which he's dealing with those guys. If he'd beaten Burns, many would be saying he should be fighting Broner, I bet.

It's no different to Froch struggling with Dirrell, or looking dreadful against Taylor and pulling it out at the last minute. Yes, it shows that Froch can be bamboozled and outboxed, but it also showed he can stay with it and take over. He'll always look a bit plodding against a mover with good handspeed and athleticism, but like Burns he has an attitude where he looks for opportunities and takes them with everything he's got.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Does anyone understand a word Rees is saying apart from @Bryn and @Grant


I can't understand a word he says.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you being sarcastic here DF?


What will you say if St Eddie makes Burns vs Crolla, Rob?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Grant said:


> What will you say if St Eddie makes Burns vs Crolla, Rob?


Will be pretty pissed off unless Crolla picks up another big win in the meantime. I am often very critical of Hearn.

But I don't see it to be honest. Think he signs with Hearn and they build him up rather than throwing him in the lions den.


----------

